# La possibile formazione del Milan 2014/2015



## admin (3 Giugno 2014)

Alla luce delle ultime notizie di mercato (leggere l'area Calciomercato), precisamente quelle riguardanti il quasi acquisto di Alex, la conferma di Rami ed il possibile riscatto di Taarabt possiamo iniziare a farci un'idea di quello che sarà il nuovo Milan.

Il nuovo allenatore, al 99,9% sarà Inzaghi. Non è un mistero. E riguardo il modulo, si parla di 4-3-1-2. Ma con questa rosa sarebbe quasi un suicidio applicare il medesimo sistema di gioco. 

Una squadra, del genere, se rinforzata con altri 2-3 acquisti potrebbe essere molto competitiva in Italia. Al posto delle X, i ruoli che, secondo me, andrebbero coperti con nuovi acquisti


(4-3-2-1)


Uno a caso tra Abbiati, Agazzi e Gabriel
X
Rami
Alex
De Sciglio
De Jong
X 
El Shaarawy
Taarabt 
X
Balotelli (o X in caso di cessione)


Servirebbero un esterno destro di livello, un centrocampista centrale ed un esterno d'attacco. Per fare un mercato decente basterebbe provare a mettere sul mercato (o liberarsi di stipendi pesanti dei vari..) Abate, Kakà, Honda, etc etc.


----------



## Ale (3 Giugno 2014)

Però Sbronzetti ha parlato di due ali offensive forti..lasciando intendere che giocheremo a 3 davanti.Quindi non prenderei come oro colato l'ipotesi 4 3 1 2 supportata dai quotidiani di questi tempi


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Giugno 2014)

Abbiati
Abate-Alex-Rami-Desci
Poli-De Jong-X
Taarabt-Elsha
Balotelli (X)


----------



## Aragorn (3 Giugno 2014)

La difesa non sarebbe per nulla male, ma ahimè rimane il dilemma portiere. Assurdo come la società continui a sottovalutare questo problema, con Agazzi e Abbiati per me almeno una decina di punti sono persi in partenza.


----------



## Aron (3 Giugno 2014)

Fortunatamente sembra che Inzaghi abbia imposto la permanenza di De Sciglio (un po' come Leonardo si impose per Pirlo).
Secondo me il Milan dell'anno prossimo sarà così o comunque qualcosa di molto simile.



Perin

De Sciglio Rami Alex Santon/Murru

Cristante Montolivo De Jong
(Bertolacci) (Obiang) (Poli)

Kaka
(Honda)

Paloschi El Shaarawy
(Mister X) ​
Mister X sarebbe probabilmente un colpo mediatico, che storicamente il Milan fa ogni anno, ma che poi sarà da vedere se saprà offrire un buon rendimento. Può essere un Drogba o un Torres in prestito.
La situazione trequartista potrebbe avere diverse evoluzioni.
Se si resta così com'è sarà turn-over tra Kaka e Honda. Tuttavia se Honda dovesse fare un buon Mondiale il Milan potrebbe anche convincersi di considerarlo titolare (soprattutto in caso di partenza di Kaka). Altrimenti si punterebbe su un nuovo trequartista oppure su un'ala in modo da giocare certe partite col 4-3-3 e altre col 4-3-1-2 con Honda in campo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Giugno 2014)

Due alternative:

X
De Sciglio - Rami - Alex - X
Cristante - De Jong - X
Taarabt - Balotelli - El Shaarawy​
Oppure:

X
De Sciglio - Rami - Alex - X
De Jong - Cristante
Taarabt - Honda - El Shaarawy
Balotelli​
In entrambi i casi ci vorrebbe almeno un esterno panchinaro.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Giugno 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Due alternative:
> 
> X
> De Sciglio - Rami - Alex - X
> ...



Purtroppo puoi togliere l'X in cima. Il portiere possiamo scordarcelo.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Giugno 2014)

la più probabile ad oggi è così

--------------- Abbiati ---------------
Abate ---- Alex ---- Rami --- De Sciglio
--------------------------------------
---- Poli ----- Cristante --- De Jong ---
-------Menez -------- El Shaarawy----
------------- Balotelli -----------------

al riscatto di Rami voglio ancora crederci, a quello di Taarabt no, visto che siamo andati su Menez... 
prima di pensare ad altre nuove entrate ci sono un sacco di zavorre da sistemare...


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Giugno 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Fortunatamente sembra che Inzaghi abbia imposto la permanenza di De Sciglio (un po' come Leonardo si impose per Pirlo).
> Secondo me il Milan dell'anno prossimo sarà così o comunque qualcosa di molto simile.
> 
> 
> ...



De Jong mezzala sinistra e' una bestemmia calcistica. Gente poi come Obiang e Bertolacci, che fanno la spola tra panca e 11 titolare, fa rabbrividire.


----------



## Serginho (3 Giugno 2014)

-------------------------Abbiati--------------------
De Sciglio---------Alex------------Rami----X-------
-------Montolivo(Cristante)-------De Jong----------
--------------------------X-----------------------
-----Menez(Taarabt)------X------El Shaarawy------


----------



## runner (3 Giugno 2014)

il problema è che giocheremo con un altro modulo e metà trequartisti verranno venduti....


----------



## Aron (3 Giugno 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> il problema è che giocheremo con un altro modulo e metà trequartisti verranno venduti....



Probabilmente sarà un modulo duttile, che può passare dal 4-3-1-2 al 4-3-3 e si avrà una rosa fatta apposta per entrambi gli schemi.


----------



## Aron (3 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> De Jong mezzala sinistra e' una bestemmia calcistica. Gente poi come Obiang e Bertolacci, che fanno la spola tra panca e 11 titolare, fa rabbrividire.



De Jong è uno che fa legna e può giocare tranquillamente in quel ruolo, come tutti i giocatori che fanno legna. 
Obiang e Bertolacci sono due emergenti che possono esplodere. Il Milan deve fare questi tipi di acquisti, è impensabile prendere giocatori già fatti come Koke e Marchisio (per dirne due), non ci sono più le condizioni.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Giugno 2014)

se solo riuscissimo a cedere gente tipo: amelia, zaccardo, mexes, emanuelson, constant, essien, saponara, birsa, kakà, robinho, balotelli, matri, nocerino, niang... metteresti da parte un "tesoretto" non indifferente (con i prezzi di transfermarkt sono circa 90 mln ma diversi sono inverosimili) e la cosa si farebbe interessante, si potrebbe prendere una prima punta tosta e anche rinforzare il centrocampo, purtroppo non sappiamo fare mercato in uscita e lo faremo forse con il solo balotelli e reinvestendo solo in parte...


----------



## Aron (3 Giugno 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se solo riuscissimo a cedere gente tipo: amelia, zaccardo, mexes, emanuelson, constant, essien, saponara, birsa, kakà, robinho, balotelli, matri, nocerino, niang... metteresti da parte un "tesoretto" non indifferente (con i prezzi di transfermarkt sono circa 90 mln ma diversi sono inverosimili) e la cosa si farebbe interessante, si potrebbe prendere una prima punta tosta e anche rinforzare il centrocampo, purtroppo non sappiamo fare mercato in uscita e lo faremo forse con il solo balotelli e reinvestendo solo in parte...



A parte Balotelli dagli altri non si guadagnerebbe molto. Più che altro ci si libererebbe degli ingaggi e non è roba da poco.


----------



## Milo (3 Giugno 2014)

Per me il modulo sarà il 4-3-3, con la cessione di balotelli e l'ingaggio di negredo due ore dopo la cessione di mario, io direi verrebbe qualcosa del genere:

portiere (prego ancora che arrivi uno trà marchetti e perin)
(abbiati)

de sciglio alex ramì abate riserve: bonera, costant, e MURRU.

baselli de jong cristante riserve: muntari. montolivo(titolare se si svegliasse dopo il recupero) e poli.

taarabt negredo el sharaawy riserve: menez, pazzini, e X (forse anche niang)

cacciamo essien, mexes, zapata(nell'affare ramì), binho.

Utilizzerei nocerino e brisa per darmian, monetizzo per niang e matri.

Ovviamente la metà dei soldi di balo in tasca per il bilancio.

...o ditemi che un vi garba come rosa!!!


----------



## 666psycho (3 Giugno 2014)

questa la probabile formazione








questa sarebbe per me il top...


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Giugno 2014)

Seguendo le ultime news, ecco:

Abbiati
Abate-Alex-Rami-Desci
De Jong-Cristante
Menez-Taarabt-Elsha
Balo


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Seguendo le ultime news, ecco:
> 
> Abbiati
> Abate-Alex-Rami-Desci
> ...



Una formazione del genere in Serie A sarebbe abbastanza competitiva. E con un paio di tasselli in più...


----------



## Blu71 (3 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Seguendo le ultime news, ecco:
> 
> Abbiati
> Abate-Alex-Rami-Desci
> ...




Magari.


----------



## Heaven (3 Giugno 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> questa sarebbe per me il top...



Questa sarebbe veramente la migliore, ma bisogna considerare che se non cediamo Balotelli a Taarabt, Menez, Rami e Santon ce li possiamo scordare insieme, almeno, purtroppo, credo. Il fatto sta che poi se compri gli altri ti manca sempre un giocatore dello spessore di Balo che non compri a meno di 20mln. Con questa squadra il 4 posto è nostro e se il Napoli (non credo) fà scivoloni potremmo anche centrare il 3.


----------



## 666psycho (3 Giugno 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Questa sarebbe veramente la migliore, ma bisogna considerare che se non cediamo Balotelli a Taarabt, Menez, Rami e Santon ce li possiamo scordare insieme, almeno, purtroppo, credo. Il fatto sta che poi se compri gli altri ti manca sempre un giocatore dello spessore di Balo che non compri a meno di 20mln. Con questa squadra il 4 posto è nostro e se il Napoli (non credo) fà scivoloni potremmo anche centrare il 3.




beh dai bisognerebbe investire circa 24 milioni per Santon, Taraabt e Rami..non impossibile.. se riesci a vendere Matri, Abate, Pazzini.. togli gli ingaggi di Kaka, Robinho e Mexes... poi racimoli qualche spicciolo con Nocerino, Traoré, Zapata, Birsa, Niang si puo fare...


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Giugno 2014)

Troppo ottimisti secondo me. Kakà gioca sicuro al centro.


----------



## Heaven (3 Giugno 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> beh dai bisognerebbe investire circa 24 milioni per Santon, Taraabt e Rami..non impossibile.. se riesci a vendere Matri, Abate, Pazzini.. togli gli ingaggi di Kaka, Robinho e Mexes... poi racimoli qualche spicciolo con Nocerino, Traoré, Zapata, Birsa, Niang si puo fare...



Fosse facile liberarsi di tutti questi giocatori...


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Giugno 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> La difesa non sarebbe per nulla male, ma ahimè rimane il dilemma portiere. Assurdo come la società continui a sottovalutare questo problema, con Agazzi e Abbiati per me almeno una decina di punti sono persi in partenza.



concordo


----------



## 666psycho (3 Giugno 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Fosse facile liberarsi di tutti questi giocatori...



certo certo..ma lasciatemi sognare...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Giugno 2014)

Marchetti
De Sciglio Rami Alex Coentrao
Honda De Jong Menez
Taarabt El Shaarawy
Chicharito

E si vince lo Scudetto

E' possibile una formazione del genere. Mettete caso che Balotelli fa un ottimo Mondiale, penso che si riuscirebbe benissimo a venderlo a 40-45 milioni visto i prezzi che girano.
Ne usi 15 per Coentrao
5-7 per Marchetti
10 per Chicharito

fanno 30-32 milioni e con quello che avanza paghi anche una buona parte dei stipendi


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Giugno 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Marchetti
> De Sciglio Rami Alex Coentrao
> Honda De Jong Menez
> Taarabt El Shaarawy
> ...



gli acquisti sono giusti ma la formazione è troppo sbilanciata in avanti, togli honda e metti un mediano anche poli, e fai il 4-2-3-1


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Giugno 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


>



Con Zeman in panchina si conclude la stagione con 130 gol fatti e 90 subiti


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Giugno 2014)

Al momento

Agazzi

Abate Alex Mexes DeSciglio

Cristante DeJong

Menez Kaka' ElShaarawy

Balotelli​
Mica male, con Rami, Taarabt, A.Cole e un sostituto di Montolivo potremmo davvero essere competitivi finalmente


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Giugno 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Marchetti
> De Sciglio Rami Alex Coentrao
> Honda De Jong Menez
> Taarabt El Shaarawy
> ...



A parte che per 10 mln, di Chicharito ti danno si e uno una gamba e mezza, ma che incoerenza sarebbe "fa un buon mondiale allora lo si cede".

Se fa un buon mondiale la conseguenza è tenerlo, mica cederlo. A volte io proprio non capisco.

Comunque quoto la formazione di Dumbaghi con Rami al posto di Mexes.


----------



## Dexter (4 Giugno 2014)

Con Honda,Matri,Robinho,Mexes e Kakà fai un bel gruzzolo tra ingaggi e cartellini...Soldi che butterei tutti su un centrocampista titolare e di qualità (a prezzi onesti si trova qualche olandese discreto...Maher,Clasie,non so...),su un portiere di sicuro affidamento e dal cartellino basso (es. Marchetti) e su un terzino destro buono,che può essere Darmian. E prenderei Diego dall'atletico a 0. Acquisti che rientrerebbero tranquillamente nelle finanze del club...

Marchetti
Darmian Alex Rami De Sciglio
Clasie De Jong Poli
Menez Balotelli El Shaarawy

Avremo anche buone alternative in panchina...Abate e Constant sugli esterni vanno bene,Bonera e Zapata al centro pure,Montolivo,Cristante,Muntari a centrocampo e Taarabt,Pazzini e Diego davanti. E non ci vuole di certo un mago del mercato per fare una squadretta del genere.


----------



## davoreb (4 Giugno 2014)

Per me menez arriva al posto di taarabt e secondo me e una ******* (ve lo ricordate alla Roma), ora sembra che arriva Gabriel Silva che x me nn sarebbe male.


----------



## 666psycho (4 Giugno 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Con Zeman in panchina si conclude la stagione con 130 gol fatti e 90 subiti



beh abbiamo giocato cosi con Seedorf con interpreti diversi meno bravi, tipo con Mexes, Constant, kaka (scoppiato), honda (fuori forma) e non abbiamo subito cosi tanto anzi anche di meno in confronto alla prima parte del campionato...


----------



## pisolo22 (4 Giugno 2014)

la verità secondo me sta nel mezzo... Cioè partendo da quella che probabilmente senza colpi di scena sarà la formazione del prossimo anno 2014\2015 (ricordo che il Milan non ha le coppe e quindi meno partite e anche meno cash da dare ai giocatori e partendo dal presupposto che il decurtamento dell'ingaggio del 20% tocca tutti compresi kakà e balotelli ) i nuovi acquisti saranno: 

Ricordate la tiritera di Galliani se parte 1 ne arriva 1:
Agazzi----> Amelia
Silvestre----> Alex
Mexes---->Rami
Constant o Zaccardo o Emanuelson o Vendita di Abate ----> Darmian - Santon o Gabriel Silva

e poi dipende dai vari robinho matri nocerino ecc 

caso a parte per kakà balotelli e a aggiungo anche l'olandese de de jong 
per il 1o dipende dallo stipendio e anche dalle promesse delle società sul suo futuro e anche se si dovesse sbloccare la situazione usa ma io credo che andrà via a gennaio 2015. Balotelli dipende dal mondiale dalla sua testa che gli dice da Raiola con quali presunte offerte si presenta e anche dal rapporto cn fanny e la vicinanza con la figlia pia nn è da escludere... 
Infine credo che se de jong fa un ottimo mondiale e ci portano un offerta allettante lo vendiamo a occhi chiusi e mi dispiacerebbe xkè è stato il migliore della stagione... 

cmq io auspico qst formazione :

Abbiati (Agazzi)
Abate Alex Rami De sciglio
Cristante(Muntari\essien) De jong Poli
Kakà(Honda)
Balotelli(Pazzini-Paloschi) El Shaarawy(Taarabat \Menez)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Giugno 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> gli acquisti sono giusti ma la formazione è troppo sbilanciata in avanti, togli honda e metti un mediano anche poli, e fai il 4-2-3-1



A me Honda piace...solo che deve migliorare tantissimo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> A parte che per 10 mln, di Chicharito ti danno si e uno una gamba e mezza, ma che incoerenza sarebbe "fa un buon mondiale allora lo si cede".
> 
> Se fa un buon mondiale la conseguenza è tenerlo, mica cederlo. A volte io proprio non capisco.
> 
> Comunque quoto la formazione di Dumbaghi con Rami al posto di Mexes.



Perchè come dico sempre non vorrei ripetere l'errore fatto con Pato
Chicharito sono 2-3 anni che gioca veramente poco, quanto ti possono chiedere?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Giugno 2014)

Berlusconi ultimamente mi sembra molto più interessato del solito alle nostre faccende. Fateci caso. Si è degnato di incontrare Galliani due volte, prima per silurare Seedorf e poi una seconda volta dopo poco tempo. E' andato a trovare Montolivo in ospedale. In settimana dovrebbe andare a visitare anche la nuova sede. Lo stesso sito ufficiale che rimarca questa vicinanza...

Magari mi sbaglio, ma non credo ci sia la volontà di lasciar vincere così facilmente per la quarta volta lo scudetto ai gobbi. Che probabilmente dopo averne vinti 3 e con Conte sulla soglia della porta, non avranno nemmeno tutta questa bava alla bocca. Se per sbaglio, dopo Alex e Menez, dovessimo azzeccare una sequela di altri acquisti (Rami, Taarabt, terzino sx, 1-2 centrocampisti e sostituire Balotelli con un gran puntero...) potremmo realmente assistere ad una stagione sopra le aspettative. 
Stavolta, come dico all'inizio, sono più ottimista del solito. Per cui il mio 11 è questo: 

______________________Abbiati (Agazzi)
__De Sciglio (Abate)__Alex (Zapata)__Rami (Bonera)___A.Cole (Constant)
____Maher (Poli)___De Jong (Essien)__Honda (Montolivo)
___Cerci (Taarabt)___??? (Pazzini)__El Shaarawy (Menez)

Con le cessioni di Balotelli, Robinho, Niang (comproprietà), Cristante (comproprietà), Kakà, Paloschi, Birsa, Zaccardo, Mexes, Nocerino e Matri potremmo riuscire a fare una squadra simile. Ad esempio il Torino lo possiamo ingolosire offrendogli tutto Paloschi (da riscattare) + la comproprietà di Cristante + conguaglio. Il puntero da mettere al posto di Balo non è cosa facile da trovare. Quelli forti sono tutti sui 27-28 anni. Mandzukic dovrebbe andar via ma non mi farebbe impazzire.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Giugno 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> A me Honda piace...solo che deve migliorare tantissimo



si ma honda lo puoi mettere in un centrocampo a 3 se gli altri due sono due centrocampisti, se l'altra mezz'ala è menez la vedo dura, in un centrocampo a 2 invece non ce lo vedo..


----------



## Frikez (4 Giugno 2014)

Abbiati
De Sciglio Rami Alex Gabriel Silva
Honda De Jong Rakitic
Shaqiri Negredo Elsha


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Giugno 2014)

Leggendo le ultime news:
Abbiati
Abate-Alex-Rami-Marcelo
De Jong-Casemiro
Menez-Taarabt-Elsha
Mandzukic


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Leggendo le ultime news:
> Abbiati
> Abate-Alex-Rami-Marcelo
> De Jong-Casemiro
> ...



seconda stella in tasca...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Giugno 2014)

Vista così, con un po' di fortuna potresti pure lottare per lo scudo con una formazione del genere.


----------



## Bioware (7 Giugno 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Vista così, con un po' di fortuna potresti pure lottare per lo scudo con una formazione del genere.



Quella squadra in Italia farebbe 38 vittorie su 38 partite, il problema è che è irrealizzabile


----------



## Bioware (7 Giugno 2014)

Abbiati 
Abate Alex Rami De Sciglio 
Cristante Montolivo Poli
Honda/Menez
Kakà El shaarawi 

Sarà questa Imho


----------



## DexMorgan (7 Giugno 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> Abate Alex Rami De Sciglio
> Cristante Montolivo Poli
> Honda/Menez
> ...



Non giocheremo MAI senza punte.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Giugno 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> Abate Alex Rami De Sciglio
> Cristante Montolivo Poli
> Honda/Menez
> ...



Non credo. Dovessero cedere Mario, la prendono una prima punta di buon livello.


----------



## DexMorgan (7 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo. Dovessero cedere Mario, la prendono una prima punta di buon livello.



Anche perchè, secondo me, ci salutano sia Matri che Pazzini.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Anche perchè, secondo me, ci salutano sia Matri che Pazzini.



Anche a centrocampo faranno qualcosa, visto l'assenza prolungata di Monto.


----------



## DexMorgan (7 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Anche a centrocampo faranno qualcosa, visto l'assenza prolungata di Monto.



Incredibile comunque, per una volta, ci stiamo muovendo bene sul mercato. Abbiamo piazzato diversi colpi a metà giugno: Agazzi, Alex e Menez. Poli e Rami già riscattati. Ci siam liberati dell'altra metà di Salomon. A 'sto giro stan facendo un gran bel lavoro!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> la più probabile ad oggi è così
> 
> --------------- Abbiati ---------------
> Abate ---- Alex ---- Rami --- De Sciglio
> ...


Alla fine altro non sarebbe che un 4-3-3 visto che Menez ed El Sharaawy tenderanno sicuramente ad allargarsi sugli esterni pur partendo in zona centrale.


----------



## Principe (7 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Leggendo le ultime news:
> Abbiati
> Abate-Alex-Rami-Marcelo
> De Jong-Casemiro
> ...



Tanta roba rimarrebbe solo il problema portiere


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Giugno 2014)

Ad oggi giocheremmo così:


Agazzi

Abate Rami Alex DeSciglio

Cristante DeJong

Menez Kaka' ElShaarawy

Balotelli​


----------



## The P (7 Giugno 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ad oggi giocheremmo così:
> 
> 
> Agazzi
> ...



pippo in una intervista disse il diktat societario sono 4 dietro e 3 in mezzo. Poi si può giocare con tre punte o con il trequartista.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Giugno 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> pippo in una intervista disse il diktat societario sono 4 dietro e 3 in mezzo. Poi si può giocare con tre punte o con il trequartista.



Bah, sarà, intanto l'acquisto di Menez va in tutt'altra direzione, vorresti dirmi che starebbe in panchina Kaka' ? Finchè resta quello gioca. E Honda?

Mah, vedrai che alla fine giocheremo così, anche perchè se non mi confondo l'intervista è precedente alle vittorie consecutive merito del 4231.


----------



## pennyhill (7 Giugno 2014)

Se trovano uno o due centrocampisti decenti da mettere davanti ad Alex e Rami, le cose diventerebbero interessanti.


----------



## Djici (7 Giugno 2014)

riscatto di taarabt... un terzino sinistro (che non sara mai marcelo... impossibile)... e magari un portiere... ma forse sto chiedendo troppo.


----------



## pennyhill (7 Giugno 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> riscatto di taarabt... un terzino sinistro (che non sara mai marcelo... impossibile)... e magari un portiere... ma forse sto chiedendo troppo.



Per le prime due cose puoi avere delle speranze, per il portiere credo che non ci muoverà più.


----------



## The P (7 Giugno 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Per le prime due cose puoi avere delle speranze, per il portiere credo che non ci muoverà più.



il centrocampo a tre, con questi interpreti (aggiungiamo anche Montolivo) è da bassa classifica.


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Giugno 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> il centrocampo a tre, con questi interpreti (aggiungiamo anche Montolivo) è da bassa classifica.



esatto, meglio una squadra sbilanciata un po in avanti che un centrocampo a 3 con questi giocatori qua..


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Giugno 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Se trovano uno o due centrocampisti decenti da mettere davanti ad Alex e Rami, le cose diventerebbero interessanti.



e un terzino sinistro o destro, questo dipende dalla posizione di de sciglio..


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Giugno 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> pippo in una intervista disse il diktat societario sono 4 dietro e 3 in mezzo. Poi si può giocare con tre punte o con il trequartista.



questo è il diktat di galliani, al presidente interessa solo che si giochi all'attacco preferibilmente con due punte..


----------



## davoreb (8 Giugno 2014)

Per ora si prospetta una formazione del genere:
. agazzi
abate rami Alex desciglio
cristante casemiro poli
. menez balo elsha


----------



## Polo2000 (8 Giugno 2014)

Sarà probabilmente un 4-3-3 con una prima punta potente (alla Inzaghi).
Sarà una rosa non troppo vasta (25 giocatori) con l'inserimento di alcuni primavera (Modic, Mastour, ecc...).
Sul portiere credo arriverà Perin, inserendo nella trattativa Niang e Agazzi.
Questa la rosa:
Perin (Abbiati/Gabriel)
De Sciglio (Darmian)-Rami (Zapata/Vergara)-Alex (Doria)-Marcelo (Constant)
Marchisio (Cristante/Modic)-Casemiro (Montolivo)-Maher (Poli)
Cerci (Menez)-Mandzukic (Paloschi)-El Shaarawy (Taarabt)
Non ci vuole un mago per fare sta squadra. Se Galliani è così bravo, deve vendere bene.
Con Balo45 si può guadagnare 35 milioni da investire sul Manzo (28) e Taarabt (5); con Matri e Pazzini si guadagna 16 milioni da spendere per Doria e Maher; Cerci lo si prende con Nocerino e i soldi guadagnti da De Jong e Muntari. Per Marchisio 18 milioni+Abate possono bastare.
Casemiro in prestito; mentre Darmian si compra con la vendità di Emanuelson e Zaccardo.
E per Marcelo ci pensa Silvio 
E a Maggio tutti a Casa Milan con il tricole!!!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Giugno 2014)

[MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION] non sono risposte da dare su questo forum.


----------



## 666psycho (9 Giugno 2014)

Polo2000 ha scritto:


> Sarà probabilmente un 4-3-3 con una prima punta potente (alla Inzaghi).
> Sarà una rosa non troppo vasta (25 giocatori) con l'inserimento di alcuni primavera (Modic, Mastour, ecc...).
> Sul portiere credo arriverà Perin, inserendo nella trattativa Niang e Agazzi.
> Questa la rosa:
> ...



eh ciao....bella squadra ma difficile che possa succedere... Marchisio, Marcelo, Maher, manzdzukic, casemiro,cerci... ci vogliono almeno 80 milioni...


----------



## Polo2000 (9 Giugno 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> eh ciao....bella squadra ma difficile che possa succedere... Marchisio, Marcelo, Maher, manzdzukic, casemiro,cerci... ci vogliono almeno 80 milioni...


Lo so, costa, ma è da 3 anni che Berlusconi non tira fuori una lira, ogni acquisto è finanziato da una cessione (Balotelli è arrivato con la vendita di Pato, Matri con i soldi di Boateng, ...) ed i soldi di Ibra-Thiago (mi sembra circa 60 milioni con anche gli stipendi risparmiati) sono stati spesi solo su Pazzini (7,5) e Zapata (4). I soldi ci sono, è ora di spenderli. comunque con questa squadra 30 milioni rientrerebbe sicuro arrivando in champions league. Poi bisogna comunque vendere bene...


----------



## vota DC (9 Giugno 2014)

Polo2000 ha scritto:


> Per Marchisio 18 milioni+Abate possono bastare.



Il resto ok, ma questo sembra un favore alla Juventus. Facile fare il fenomeno in mezzo a Pogba e Vidal.


----------



## pennyhill (9 Giugno 2014)

Polo2000 ha scritto:


> Sarà probabilmente un 4-3-3 con una prima punta potente (alla Inzaghi).
> Sarà una rosa non troppo vasta (25 giocatori) con l'inserimento di alcuni primavera (Modic, Mastour, ecc...).
> Sul portiere credo arriverà Perin, inserendo nella trattativa Niang e Agazzi.
> Questa la rosa:
> ...



Potrebbe esserci un extracomunitario di troppo.


----------



## andre (9 Giugno 2014)

Polo2000 ha scritto:


> Sarà probabilmente un 4-3-3 con una prima punta potente (alla Inzaghi).
> Sarà una rosa non troppo vasta (25 giocatori) con l'inserimento di alcuni primavera (Modic, Mastour, ecc...).
> Sul portiere credo arriverà Perin, inserendo nella trattativa Niang e Agazzi.
> Questa la rosa:
> ...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Giugno 2014)

Polo2000 ha scritto:


> Sarà probabilmente un 4-3-3 con una prima punta potente (alla Inzaghi).
> Sarà una rosa non troppo vasta (25 giocatori) con l'inserimento di alcuni primavera (Modic, Mastour, ecc...).
> Sul portiere credo arriverà Perin, inserendo nella trattativa Niang e Agazzi.
> Questa la rosa:
> ...





pennyhill ha scritto:


> Potrebbe esserci un extracomunitario di troppo.



confermo, Alex Casemiro e Marcelo sono 3 extra. Uno è di troppo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Giugno 2014)

io farei una cosa così:

Abbiati(Agazzi)[sperando in un esplosione di Gabriel]
Santon-Rami-Alex-De Sciglio
Cristante-Casemiro-Poli
Taarabt-Balotelli-Elsha

Una cosa così sarebbe anni luce avanti la formazione di quest'anno,ma così puoi puntare al masismo al quinto posto.
Con le cessioni dei vari kakà,de jong,binho,abate,emanuelson,constant,mexes. Vai a ricavarci un bel gruzzolo,soprattutto di ingaggi risparmiati.
Con quei soldi,andrei a prendere subito Baselli/Bonaventura/Xakha/Badelj uno tra questi 4 mi va benissimo,sono nomi fatti un pò recentemente,ma ce ne sarebbero tanti altri che vanno bene(un'altro che mi viene in mente è wijnaldum). Muntari mi va bene come riserva,idem Montolivo,Saponara lo terrei si può tentare mezz'ala può fare l'esterno e anche il trequartista in caso di cambio modulo,ma deve giocare,idem Cristante. Come sostituti degli esterni ci sarebbe Menez e forzatamente Honda,che si può provare però anche mezz'ala secondo me. Poi servirebbe almeno un altro terzino,vrsaljko/murru/gabriel silva/darmian/willems/alex sandro. La scelta è ampia. Come rierve dei centrali ci tocca tenerci Bonera e Zapata,ma se si potesse andrei a prendere subito uno tra Schar e De Vrij(non più di 8 milioni)

Veniamo all'attacco,per me Balotelli può partire,ma ad una condizione,moneta sonante. 30-35 milioni minimo. Poi i nomi che vengono fatti per sostituirlo a me vanno bene,uno vale l'altro. Dzeko/Negredo/Manduzkic/Lukaku. Uno tra questi 4 o Balotelli e come punta titolare siamo a posto. Venderei sicuramente matri(anche a 4-5 milioni) o comunque cercherei di sbarazzarmi dell'ingaggio,altri 5 milioni per Niang e 7-8 per Pazzini. Con quei soldi mi riprenderei Paloschi oppure uno tra Finnbogason e Muriel.

Con una squadra così,secondo me arriviamo tra le prime 3. L'unico problema,sarebbe un buon centrale di riserva(De Vrij/Schar) pochi terzini,ovvero 3 quando dovrebbero essere 4(anche se 2 di questi possono fare entrambe le fasce) e il fatto che come esterni tolti elsha e menez non ne avremmo di ruolo. Potessimo permettercelo farei follie per Iturbe,ma mi andrebbe bene anche Yarmolenko per dire,Cerci costa troppo per quel che vale e per l'età che ha imho. L'ultimo problema sarebbe il portiere,però Abbiati a livelli discreti lo potrei sopportare per un'altro anno. A patto che l'anno prossimo si vada a prendere uno tra Perin e Scuffet


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Giugno 2014)

Abbiati
Abate(De Sciglio) Rami Alex De Sciglio(X)
Poli De Jong Cristante
Taarabt(Menez) ElSha
Pazzini

Cederei Balotelli solo per arrivare a prendere un difensore o un centrocampista di qualità, in avanti avendo solo il campionato Pazzini, Matri e Paloschi più una batteria di ale come Taarabt, Menez e ElSha con eventualmente Kakà e altri a dargli il cambio..rinforziamo dove serve quest'anno che abbiamo solo il campionato..in italia la Juve ha vinto 2 scudetti con Matri, Quaglia, vucinic e Giovinco in avanti..non serve spendere cifre folli per l'attacco quest'anno..se il gioco a centrocampo fila siamo a posto così e darei via il bad boy di corsa (sempre se qualcuno lo vuole..)..


----------



## Polo2000 (11 Giugno 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> Abate(De Sciglio) Rami Alex De Sciglio(X)
> Poli De Jong Cristante
> Taarabt(Menez) ElSha
> Pazzini


I soldi di Balotelli li tiene Berlusconi?? con Pazzini in avanti dove vuoi andare?? farà al massimo 8 goal il prossimo anno... e Cristante cos'ha dimostrato?? un gol dalla distanza contro l'Atalanta basta per essere titolare il prossimo anno??


----------



## de sica (11 Giugno 2014)

Bisogna essere obiettivi. Se questa società è composta da pezzenti, non credo le cose cambieranno in sede di mercato. Con i rinforzi di alex e menez potremmo vedere una formazione simile:

Abbiati (gabriel)
abate - Alex - Rami (se verrà riscattato) - de sciglio
de jong - poli (montolivo)
el sha - taarabt - menez
balotelli (pazzini)

Da sbolognare kakà, matri, muntari e tutti gli altri ingaggi pesanti. L'ideale sarebbe prendere un centrocampista coi contromaroni e un esterno sinistro al posto di abate. Un attaccante forte va preso solo in caso di cessione di mario, perché tanto i soldi non gli abbiamo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Giugno 2014)

Ci vorrebbe un nuovo, ottimo, portiere. 
In mediana fiducia a Poli e Cristante, ma prima proverei Honda come mezzala. 
In attacco ci sarebbero tante soluzioni... 
Menez sì se convince, e Taarabt se rimane, 
ma non si può giocare con mille attaccanti, 
a sto punto proverei a risolvere il problema della prima punta provandoci con Stefan

Abate---Alex--- X ---DeSciglio
--Honda---DeJong---Cristante
--Menez--ElShaarawy--Taarabt


----------



## DexMorgan (11 Giugno 2014)

Io continuo a ribadire che con i giocatori che abbiamo il modulo giusto sia il 4231.
A 3 in mezzo vorrei SEMPRE uno che sappia fare il regista [non Montolivo chiaramente], se no si finisce per fare solo densità e creare solo un gran casino.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Io continuo a ribadire che con i giocatori che abbiamo il modulo giusto sia il 4231.
> A 3 in mezzo vorrei SEMPRE uno che sappia fare il regista [non Montolivo chiaramente], se no si finisce per fare solo densità e creare solo un gran casino.



Per me Honda può giocare nei 3.


----------



## Tobi (11 Giugno 2014)

?
De Sciglio Alex Rami ?
Cristante De Jong
Menez Taarabt El Sha
Mandzukic

Mutande croccanti


----------



## Ciachi (11 Giugno 2014)

"Un portiere"?!?!?
Abate Alex Rami De Sciglio
Poli DeJong 
Menez Taarabt Elsha
SuperMario 


Un sogno?!???..... Sperem....


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Giugno 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me Honda può giocare nei 3.



Ok, Honda inizialmente era stato pure preso per giocare da mezzala fosse rimasto Allegri. Il punto è che non è un regista, e io per regista intendo uno come Andrea Pirlo o Marco Verratti tanto per intenderci. E' una mia idea personale eh, ma io non reputo adatto giocare con i 3 di centrocampo se non si ha uno che imposti come si deve.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ok, Honda inizialmente era stato pure preso per giocare da mezzala fosse rimasto Allegri. Il punto è che non è un regista, e io per regista intendo uno come Andrea Pirlo o Marco Verratti tanto per intenderci. E' una mia idea personale eh, ma io non reputo adatto giocare con i 3 di centrocampo se non si ha uno che imposti come si deve.



Oddio è il più adatto che abbiamo. D'altronde di Pirlo o Xavi ne esistono pochissimi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Giugno 2014)

Polo2000 ha scritto:


> I soldi di Balotelli li tiene Berlusconi?? con Pazzini in avanti dove vuoi andare?? farà al massimo 8 goal il prossimo anno... e Cristante cos'ha dimostrato?? un gol dalla distanza contro l'Atalanta basta per essere titolare il prossimo anno??



Ti ricordo che l'anno prossimo avremo solo il campionato quindi non credo in avanti ci serva chissà quale fenomeno (la Juve ha vinto 2 campionati con gente del calibro di Matri e Quagliarella) quindi io investirei i soldi della cessione di Balo in altri reparti e cercherei finalmente di valorizzare i giovani che abbiamo come ha fatto la Roma per esempio con Florenzi..Cristante può esplodere ma se non gioca con regolarità e alla prima stecca finisce fuori che esperienza può fare?..ricordiamoci che in passato ci siamo liberati con sufficienza di un certo Vieira...Se poi appunto si riescono a prendere un centrocampista buono e un esterno SX valido spostando a Dx De Sciglio meglio ancora..insomma io l'anno prossimo lo vedo come l'anno con cui improntare l'ossatura per la squadra del futuro..se poi arrivano i risultati meglio ancora..


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2014)

Via Abate e dentro Darmian
Via Mexes e dentro Alex
Via Constant, Zaccardo ed Emanuelson e dentro Murru e Cacciatore
Via Zapata e Silvestre dentro Schar
Via Nocerino, Essien, De Jong e Traoré, dentro Blind
Via Taarabt, Kakà, Birsa e Robinho e mi fionderei su De Bruyne o Yarmolenko o Iturbe.
Via Niang e dentro Finnbogason
Via Matri dentro Bonaventura 
Via Pazzini forse...

Rosa (26 giocatori):
Abbiati, *Agazzi*, Rafael
De Sciglio, *Cacciatore*, *Alex*, *Schar*, Rami, Bonera, Vergara, *Murru*, *Darmian*
Poli, Montolivo, *Blind*, Cristante, Muntari, *Bonaventura*
*Menez*, *De Bruyne* (Yarmolenko, Iturbe), Honda, Saponara, El Shaarawy, Balotelli, *Finnbogason*, Pazzini (?)

Abbiati
De Sciglio Alex Rami Darmian
Cristante Blind Bonaventura
Iturbe Balotelli El Shaarawy


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Giugno 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Via Abate e dentro Darmian
> Via Mexes e dentro Alex
> Via Constant, Zaccardo ed Emanuelson e dentro Murru e Cacciatore
> Via Zapata e Silvestre dentro Schar
> ...



magari. Ma è assolutamente impensabile.


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Giugno 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Via Abate e dentro Darmian
> Via Mexes e dentro Alex
> Via Constant, Zaccardo ed Emanuelson e dentro Murru e Cacciatore
> Via Zapata e Silvestre dentro Schar
> ...



Dai, la metà dei giocatori che hai detto, al Milan ci giocano solo a football manager. Siamo realisti, molti di quei giocatori non sono adatti a giocare nel Milan.

Cacciatore? Dai, ma siam seri?


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Dai, la metà dei giocatori che hai detto, al Milan ci giocano solo a football manager. Siamo realisti, molti di quei giocatori non sono adatti a giocare nel Milan.
> 
> Cacciatore? Dai, ma siam seri?



Beh, rispetto a Emanuelson, Constant e Zaccardo...


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Giugno 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh, rispetto a Emanuelson, Constant e Zaccardo...



Ah beh ma quello sicuramente. Noi però bisogna puntare al "salto di qualità", non sostituire giocatori PALESEMENTE inadatti all'AC Milan con altri che lo sarebbero altrettanto seppur migliori.

Dai, i vari Schar, Finnbogason son giocatori che solo a FM diventano forti. Poi oh, lieto di essere smentito.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (12 Giugno 2014)

Gori
Abate Alex Rami DeSciglio
Poli Cristante
Menez Taarabt ElSha
Balotelli


----------



## The Ripper (13 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ah beh ma quello sicuramente. Noi però bisogna puntare al "salto di qualità", non sostituire giocatori PALESEMENTE inadatti all'AC Milan con altri che lo sarebbero altrettanto seppur migliori.
> 
> Dai, i vari Schar, Finnbogason son giocatori che solo a FM diventano forti. Poi oh, lieto di essere smentito.



I i giocatori che hai citato in gran parte farebbero panchina e costano poco. Poi, oh, se vuoi una panchina fatta da Drogba, Oscar, Coentrao ecc...ecc... mi sa che non hai capito nulla. 
Cacciatore sarebbe vice De Sciglio, e per me per fare la Serie A e la Coppa Italia ci sta tutto... Murru vice di Darmian... stesso discorso... Blind è un nazionale olandese (titolare), forse tra i più interessanti giovani al mondo... Schar è il centrale titolare del Basilea che ogni anno ben figura nelle coppe, Finnbogason (capocannoniere eredivisie per 2 anni di fila mi sembra) dovrebbe fare staffetta con Pazzini come vice Balotelli. 
Iturbe non è da Milan? Bonaventura non è da Milan? 
sai chi non è da Milan? Menez non è da Milan (che molti mettono tra i titolari)...


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Giugno 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> I i giocatori che hai citato in gran parte farebbero panchina e costano poco. Poi, oh, se vuoi una panchina fatta da Drogba, Oscar, Coentrao ecc...ecc... mi sa che non hai capito nulla.
> Cacciatore sarebbe vice De Sciglio, e per me per fare la Serie A e la Coppa Italia ci sta tutto... Murru vice di Darmian... stesso discorso... Blind è un nazionale olandese (titolare), forse tra i più interessanti giovani al mondo... Schar è il centrale titolare del Basilea che ogni anno ben figura nelle coppe, Finnbogason (capocannoniere eredivisie per 2 anni di fila mi sembra) dovrebbe fare staffetta con Pazzini come vice Balotelli.
> Iturbe non è da Milan? Bonaventura non è da Milan?
> sai chi non è da Milan? Menez non è da Milan (che molti mettono tra i titolari)...



Bonaventura superiore a Menez??? Sull'Eredivisie che dire.....anche Pellè fa caterve di gol e poi Blind non è titolare inamovibile dei lancieri (aldilà che centrale di centrocampo non ce lo vedo sinceramente......). Schar è bravo, ma nulla di che. L'unico forte davvero è Iturbe.


----------



## runner (13 Giugno 2014)

Agazzi

De Sciglio
Alex
Rami
Santon

Poli
De Jong
Honda

Menez
Pazzini
ElSha

un bel 4 - 3 - 3 largo e via che si fa gioco!!


----------



## Pivellino (13 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Bonaventura superiore a Menez??? Sull'Eredivisie che dire.....anche Pellè fa caterve di gol e poi Blind non è titolare inamovibile dei lancieri (aldilà che centrale di centrocampo non ce lo vedo sinceramente......). Schar è bravo, ma nulla di che. L'unico forte davvero è Iturbe.



quoto tutto, Bonaventura superiore a Mezez non si può leggere.


----------



## DexMorgan (13 Giugno 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> I i giocatori che hai citato in gran parte farebbero panchina e costano poco. Poi, oh, se vuoi una panchina fatta da Drogba, Oscar, Coentrao ecc...ecc... mi sa che non hai capito nulla.
> Cacciatore sarebbe vice De Sciglio, e per me per fare la Serie A e la Coppa Italia ci sta tutto... Murru vice di Darmian... stesso discorso... Blind è un nazionale olandese (titolare), forse tra i più interessanti giovani al mondo... Schar è il centrale titolare del Basilea che ogni anno ben figura nelle coppe, Finnbogason (capocannoniere eredivisie per 2 anni di fila mi sembra) dovrebbe fare staffetta con Pazzini come vice Balotelli.
> Iturbe non è da Milan? Bonaventura non è da Milan?
> sai chi non è da Milan? Menez non è da Milan (che molti mettono tra i titolari)...



L'unico è Iturbe.

Poi oh, se per te uno che ha fatto il titolare per 3 anni al PSG non è da Milan, prendiamoci i Bonaventura e lottiamo per il decimo posto e siamo contenti.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Giugno 2014)

Abbiati
Abate-Alex-Rami-Desci
Casemiro-De Jong
Iturbe-Taarabt-Elsha
Falcao


----------



## Sheldon92 (14 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> Abate-Alex-Rami-Desci
> Casemiro-De Jong
> Iturbe-Taarabt-Elsha
> Falcao



vinceremmo la Serie A a mani basse


----------



## The Ripper (14 Giugno 2014)

Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> vinceremmo la Serie A a mani basse



peccato ci sia un extra di troppo.


----------



## DexMorgan (14 Giugno 2014)

Prima ci togliamo dalla testa Falcao meglio è.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Giugno 2014)

Modifico, data la regola extra:

Abbiati
Abate-Alex-Rami-Desci
Casemiro-De Jong
Iturbe-Taarabt-Elsha
Negredo


----------



## 666psycho (14 Giugno 2014)

Fantascienza, ma quanto sarebbe bello aver una squadra così..


----------



## Aron (14 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Prima ci togliamo dalla testa Falcao meglio è.




Infatti. 
Troppo troppo troppo costoso e ambizioso. Difficile che venga da noi uno che sa benissimo che Bayern, Real, City e United sarebbero pronti a sborsare qualsiasi cifra per averlo.


----------



## Aron (14 Giugno 2014)

La butto lì: nel giro di poco tempo i prossimi annunci saranno Baselli e Paloschi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Fantascienza, ma quanto sarebbe bello aver una squadra così..


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2014)

Abbiati
Abate-Alex-Rami-Desci
De Jong-Cristante
Iturbe-Taarabt-Elsha
Balo


----------



## pennyhill (23 Giugno 2014)

Con Eto'o o Drogba vice-Pazzini.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> Abate-Alex-Rami-Desci
> De Jong-Cristante
> Iturbe-Taarabt-Elsha
> Balo



Magari. Con un esterno al posto di Abate (non che sia il problema principale ma qui ha finito) si può lottare in alto.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Con Eto'o o Drogba vice-Pazzini.



Diaby è il giocatore più fracico che abbia mai calcato i campi di calcio.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Diaby è il giocatore più fracico che abbia mai calcato i campi di calcio.



Lo prendi nell'operazione Balotelli. L'Arsenal te lo regala, e giocando una volta a settimana, provi il miracolo di recuperarlo.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Lo prendi nell'operazione Balotelli. L'Arsenal te lo regala, e giocando una volta a settimana, provi il miracolo di recuperarlo.



Negli ultimi 4 anni conta una trentina di presenze in campionato e l'Arsenal sicuramente non te lo regala. Vale la pena?


----------



## pennyhill (23 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Negli ultimi 4 anni conta una trentina di presenze in campionato* e l'Arsenal sicuramente non te lo regala. Vale la pena?



Proprio per questo e per il contratto in scadenza, te lo regalano. 

Premesso che non sarebbe una prima scelta, e un operazione che farei solo in caso di arrivo di un altro paio di centrocampisti sotto i 26 anni e dinamici (Parejo, Florenzi, Wijnaldum, Serero, Bentaleb ecc..), provando a recuperarlo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Diaby è il giocatore più fracico che abbia mai calcato i campi di calcio.



esatto, acquistarlo è come non averlo, aggiungilo poi al ritorno di tognaccini e può dire addio alla carriera..


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Giugno 2014)

Tassotti ha detto da poco che giocheremo 4-3-3


Che disastro


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Giugno 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tassotti ha detto da poco che giocheremo 4-3-3
> 
> 
> Che disastro



A sto punto da cedere pure il giapponese non ha più senso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Giugno 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> A sto punto da cedere pure il giapponese non ha più senso.



ha appena ritrattato 


Se hanno un po' di cervello capiranno che non abbiamo i giocatori per farlo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Giugno 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> ha appena ritrattato
> 
> 
> Se hanno un po' di cervello capiranno che non abbiamo i giocatori per farlo



Ha detto che il modulo sarà deciso a fine mercato


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Proprio per questo e per il contratto in scadenza, te lo regalano.
> 
> Premesso che non sarebbe una prima scelta, e un operazione che farei solo in caso di arrivo di un altro paio di centrocampisti sotto i 26 anni e dinamici (Parejo, Florenzi, Wijnaldum, Serero, Bentaleb ecc..), provando a recuperarlo.



Beh allora dato per certo che altri 2 centrocampista non li prenderemo MAI, non avrebbe senso prendere Diaby.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Giugno 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ha detto che il modulo sarà deciso a fine mercato



Modulo scelto il 2 settembre e mercato a caso,quindi?


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2014)

Abbiati
Desci-Alex-Rami-Contento
De Jong-Cristante
Iturbe-Taarabt-Elsha
Balo


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2014)

Abbiati
Vrsaljko-Alex-Rami-Desci
De Jong-Cristante
Iturbe-Taarabt-Elsha
Balo


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Luglio 2014)

per adesso sarebbe così... speriamo in qualche altro piccolo rinforzo, c'è tempo

----------------- Agazzi ------------------
---------------- (Abbiati) -----------------
Vrsaljko --- Alex ------ Rami ---- De Sciglio
(*X*)-------(Bonera)----(Mexes)---(Constant)
---------------De Jong --------------------
--------------(Cristante)------------------
----------Poli ----------Saponara---------- 
----- (Montolivo)--------(Muntari)----------
---Menez ------------------- El Shaarawy--
--(Honda)-------------------------(*X*)-----
----------------Pazzini--------------------
--------------(Petagna)-------------------

ci sono due X da inserire per un terzino destro riserva (fuori Abate) e un esterno di attacco (fuori Robinho)


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> per adesso sarebbe così... speriamo in qualche altro piccolo rinforzo, c'è tempo
> 
> ----------------- Agazzi ------------------
> ---------------- (Abbiati) -----------------
> ...


Balotelli manco in panchina?


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Balotelli manco in panchina?



dò per scontato che non sarà in rosa altrimenti è inutile far progetti di alcun tipo 
così come dò per scontato che ci sarà Rami


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (5 Luglio 2014)

------------Abbiati---------------
Vrsaljko---Alex---Rami---De Sciglio
------Poli---De Jong---XXX
----Iturbe---Balotelli---El Shaarawy


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Balotelli manco in panchina?



A me preoccupano di più le X al posto dei due.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> dò per scontato che non sarà in rosa altrimenti è inutile far progetti di alcun tipo
> così come dò per scontato che ci sarà Rami



Beh almeno metti qualcuno in rosa preso con la sua cessione, altrimenti sarebbe una roba da 14°-15° posto  Che poi Petagna, madò....


----------



## Dexter (5 Luglio 2014)

Serve un portiere, una mezzala dai piedi buoni ed una punta come si deve o, in alternativa, un esterno talmente forte da far sembrare Pazzini un fenomeno. Quindi Perin, Dzeko o Iturbe/Griezmann e una roba a due lire tipo il solito Banega o Emerenko.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Luglio 2014)

Abbiati
Vrsaljko - Alex - Rami - De Sciglio
Montolivo - De Jong - X
Iturbe - Y - El Shaarawy​
Più che quella probabile, è quella che vorrei.

Portieri: Non che mi interessi tanto, ma sbolognare Abbiati o relegarlo in panca sarebbe cosa buona e giusta. Non vedo però portieri di livello passabili d'acquisto, magari Perin, dato che pare che abbiamo un diritto di prelazione.

Difesa: Una difesa decente finalmente, bisogna vedere cosa fare con Zapata alla luce del buon mondiale. Tenerlo, o monetizzare.

Centrocampo: Serve assoultamente una mezz'ala di livello, imho.

Attacco: se sbolognassimo Balo, ci vedrei benissimo un Dzeko o Mandzukic. Ma ahimè, mi sembrano inarrivabili. Vediamo.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Serve un portiere, una mezzala dai piedi buoni ed una punta come si deve o, in alternativa, un esterno talmente forte da far sembrare Pazzini un fenomeno. Quindi Perin, Dzeko o Iturbe/Griezmann e una roba a due lire tipo il solito Banega o Emerenko.



Qualcos'altro???


----------



## Dexter (5 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Qualcos'altro???


 C
Basta cosi  dai che Perin con Niang Agazzi e spicci si prende, e Iturbe/mezzala con Balo spedito da qualche parte ci se la fa !


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2014)

Bisogna cercare di prendere Perin. 10M possono bastare, e Preziosi può farci il favore di darcelo in prestito a 3M con riscatto fissato a 7M


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh almeno metti qualcuno in rosa preso con la sua cessione, altrimenti sarebbe una roba da 14°-15° posto  Che poi Petagna, *madò*....



non metto nessuno finché non saremo in trattative con qualcuno, il topic parla di "formazione possibile 2014-2015" e non della "formazione che vorresti"... poi aldilà delle tessere fan-club in firma mi sembri una persona intelligente, quindi non insultare tu per primo l'intelligenza altrui parlando di quattordicesimi posti eccetera... siamo arrivati terzi con borriello


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bisogna cercare di prendere Perin. 10M possono bastare, e Preziosi può farci il favore di darcelo in prestito a 3M con riscatto fissato a 7M



10 M per un portiere non li spenderemo mai nei secoli dei secoli amen


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2014)

A centrocampo nel ruolo di mezz'ala gradirei molto un giovane che mi ha impressionato e che nel cognome ha il suo destino: Klaassen.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Luglio 2014)

Agazzi

Vrsaljko Rami Alex DeSciglio

Cristante DeJong

Iturbe Menez ElShaarawy

Balotelli​
Occhio che se si prende uno un po' affidabile al posto di Montolivo si lotta per le posizioni quelle buone con sta formazione.


Ah, sensazione mia, occhio a Gabriel quest'anno.


----------



## Djici (5 Luglio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Agazzi
> 
> Vrsaljko Rami Alex DeSciglio
> 
> ...



con taarabt al posto di menez il milan potrebbe essere la squadra piu interessante in italia...


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Luglio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> con taarabt al posto di menez il milan potrebbe essere la squadra piu interessante in italia...



Ritendendo Inzaghi una persona intelligente adotterà questo modulo dopo aver giustamente provato il suo 433, se riusciremo a sfoltire bene la rosa in extremis un tentativo per il marocchino per me lo faremo.

Tanto non è assolutamente vero che ha mercato.


----------



## Djici (5 Luglio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ritendendo Inzaghi una persona intelligente adotterà questo modulo dopo aver giustamente provato il suo 433, se riusciremo a sfoltire bene la rosa in extremis un tentativo per il marocchino per me lo faremo.
> 
> Tanto non è assolutamente vero che ha mercato.



ci spero tanto !


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non metto nessuno finché non saremo in trattative con qualcuno, il topic parla di "formazione possibile 2014-2015" e non della "formazione che vorresti"... poi aldilà delle tessere fan-club in firma mi sembri una persona intelligente, quindi non insultare tu per primo l'intelligenza altrui parlando di quattordicesimi posti eccetera... siamo arrivati terzi con borriello



Borriello aveva alle sue spalle campioni del calibro di Nesta, thiago, pirlo, seedorf, dinho, pato. Nel Milan odierno, esclusi Balo, Elsha, Nigel e Mattia c'e' il nulla assoluto. Piu' di un decimo posto con la tua formazza e' difficile fare
Non credo poi di aver insultato l'intelligenza di qualcuno. Cioe' molti quest'anno l'hanno menato oltre il limite con la storiella del rischio retrocessione.......


----------



## Heaven (5 Luglio 2014)

Abbiati (x)

Vrsaljko Alex Rami De Sciglio

De Jong
Montolivo (x) Cristante (x)

Menez (x) ElShaarawy
Balotelli (x)

se riusciamo a coprire quelle x con buoni giocatori potremmo avere un ottimo 11 titolare


----------



## The P (5 Luglio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Agazzi
> 
> Vrsaljko Rami Alex DeSciglio
> 
> ...






Djici ha scritto:


> con taarabt al posto di menez il milan potrebbe essere la squadra piu interessante in italia...



Quoto.

Servirebbe solo qualcuno più "pronto" di. Cristante e bravo in entrambe le fasi.


----------



## Tobi (5 Luglio 2014)

Rimarrebbe l'Handicap portiere, ma Ochoa non ci piace proprio?


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Luglio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Agazzi
> 
> Vrsaljko Rami Alex DeSciglio
> 
> ...


ma i terzini non si dovrebbero scambiare di posto?

vrsaliko nel genoa ha giocato a sx
Mentre de sciglio mi pare renda meglio nel ruolo di destra. Lo spostamento a sx c'è stato solo col rientro di abate...cioè pur di far giocare mattia lo hanno messo lì

mi pare di ricordare così, mi sbaglio??


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Luglio 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> ma i terzini non si dovrebbero scambiare di posto?
> 
> vrsaliko nel genoa ha giocato a sx
> Mentre de sciglio mi pare renda meglio nel ruolo di destra. Lo spostamento a sx c'è stato solo col rientro di abate...cioè pur di far giocare mattia lo hanno messo lì
> ...



Smentisco su entrambe.Vrsaljiko ha giocato prevalentemente a destra, la fascia è quella. Su De Sciglio ha detto lui in un'intervista che a sinistra in fase offensiva ha più soluzioni (o una roba del genere).


----------



## sion (5 Luglio 2014)

il croato e' terzino destro puro,mentre desci si trova benissimo a sinistra


----------



## Bazinga (5 Luglio 2014)

Abbiati
Vrsaljko Rami Alex De Sciglio
De Jong
Cristante Illaramendi
Cerci xx El Shaarawy

Cerci perché è il più fattibile (purtroppo) e Illaramendi sarà (pura sensazione) il colpo di fine agosto in prestito o comunque con qualche formula alla galliani


----------



## rossovero (5 Luglio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Rimarrebbe l'Handicap portiere, ma Ochoa non ci piace proprio?



E non é cosa da poco. Le cappelle di Abbiati e compagnia ci tagliano spesso le gambe. In una squadra che dovrebbe iniziare un nuovo corso come la nostra sarebbe fondamentale avere un portiere in porta.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Piu' di un decimo posto con la tua formazza e' difficile fare



non è la mia formazza... è la formazza più probabile e sensata al 6 luglio 2014


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non è la mia formazza... è la formazza più probabile e sensata al 6 luglio 2014



Balotelli ad ora è certamente il titolare. Non può essere panchinato da Pazzini e Petagna (prossimo al prestito in serie B).


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Luglio 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> ma i terzini non si dovrebbero scambiare di posto?
> 
> vrsaliko nel genoa ha giocato a sx
> Mentre de sciglio mi pare renda meglio nel ruolo di destra. Lo spostamento a sx c'è stato solo col rientro di abate...cioè pur di far giocare mattia lo hanno messo lì
> ...



Mmmm non proprio, io credo che Vrsaljko a sinistra farebbe più fatica di DeSciglio.

Chiaramente entrambi dovrebbero giocare a destra.


----------



## Enrico (6 Luglio 2014)

AC MILAN 2014/2015 all: F.inzaghi 4-3-3

abbiati 

vrsaljko rami' alex de sciglio

de jong
poli muntari 



(Cerci)----- > menez pazzini el shaarawy


----------



## Enrico (6 Luglio 2014)

Forza Milan!


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Balotelli ad ora è certamente il titolare. Non può essere panchinato da Pazzini e Petagna (prossimo al prestito in serie B).



Lo dici tu. L'allenatore però è Inzaghi, che lo sbatterà fuori alla prima caxxata in allenamento.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Lo dici tu. L'allenatore però è Inzaghi, che lo sbatterà fuori alla prima caxxata in allenamento.



Nel caso facesse una pirlata tale da meritare panchina e/o tribuna sarei favorevolissimo alla tua tesi. Ma allo stato attuale dei fatti, aldila' dell'antipatia o simpatia nei suoi confronti, e' lui il titolare.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nel caso facesse una pirlata tale da meritare panchina e/o tribuna sarei favorevolissimo alla tua tesi. Ma allo stato attuale dei fatti, aldila' dell'antipatia o simpatia nei suoi confronti, e' lui il titolare.



non è questione di simpatie / antipatie, allo stato attuale dei fatti balotelli non rientra nei piani della società e nemmeno dell'allenatore... ci rientrerà probabilmente solo perché è invendibile... la logica suggerirebbe quindi un'altra formazione, se vogliamo combinare qualcosa per quest'anno e per il futuro.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non è questione di simpatie / antipatie, allo stato attuale dei fatti balotelli non rientra nei piani della società e nemmeno dell'allenatore... ci rientrerà probabilmente solo perché è invendibile... la logica suggerirebbe quindi un'altra formazione, se vogliamo combinare qualcosa per quest'anno e per il futuro.


Nel caso cedessimo Mario dobbiamo investire il ricavato della sua cessione, perche' rimanendo cosi', senza i suoi gol (18 stagionali), si farebbe peggio dello scorso anno. Peraltro Pazzini e Petagna insieme non fanno mezzo Balo....


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nel caso cedessimo Mario dobbiamo investire il ricavato della sua cessione, perche' rimanendo cosi', senza i suoi gol (18 stagionali), si farebbe peggio dello scorso anno. Peraltro Pazzini e Petagna insieme non fanno mezzo Balo....


Pazzini ok, ma Petagna è tutto da vedere.


----------



## DennyJersey (6 Luglio 2014)

La formazione di Dumbaghi è davvero interessante. 
Anche con un Cerci o Griezmann o Feghouli al posto di Iturbe.
Con un Ochoa in porta saremmo davvero una delle squadre più interessanti della a.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Luglio 2014)

Attualmente la peggior squadra che possiamo schierare è:

Gabriel
Zaccardo Bonera Mexes Albertazzi
Honda Muntari Saponara
Birsa Matri Robinho

vediamo se i nostri esperti riescono a peggiorarla

comunque il miglioramento rispetto all'era Allegri,almeno come caratteristiche tecniche è palese


----------



## Dexter (6 Luglio 2014)

Dovevamo prendere Rakitic....serve qualcuno che cambi la squadra a centrocampo, siamo da anni punto a capo per colpa dei giocatori da Sampdoria che abbiamo in mezzo


----------



## Frikez (10 Luglio 2014)

Quindi:
Agazzi
Abate Bonera Alex De Sciglio
Poli De Jong Essien
Honda Balo Elsha

Scudetto


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quindi:
> Agazzi
> Abate Bonera Alex De Sciglio
> Poli De Jong Essien
> ...



E' praticamente quella.
A parte Abbiati titolare
Rami
E metti Menez al posto di Honda.
Muntari al posto di Essien

Quindi
aBBIATI
Abate Rami Alex De sciglio
Poli de jong Muntari
Menez Balo Elsha

Inutile illudersi con nuovi innesti o altro, non ci sono soldi ragazzi. E Balotelli non sarà ceduto per ragioni ovvie. La trattativa Iturbe non è mai esistita, o meglio, orchestrata da Galliani e co tanto per fare qualche circo


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Luglio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' praticamente quella.
> A parte Abbiati titolare
> Rami
> E metti Menez al posto di Honda.
> ...



Stessa identica rosa dello scorso anno,con in più Alex e Menez a fare il Taarabt della situazione.
Dove pensano di andare così? CL? Come no...


----------



## Frikez (11 Luglio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' praticamente quella.
> A parte Abbiati titolare
> Rami
> E metti Menez al posto di Honda.
> ...



Ho voluto esagerare, quella da te proposta è sicuramente quella che useremo.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2014)

Abbiati
Vrsaljko-Rami-Alex-Desci
Cristante-De Jong
Lamela-Taarabt-Elsha
Martinez


----------



## de sica (12 Luglio 2014)

Ma se si provasse albertazzi sulla fascia sinistra?

io proverei così:

Agazzi
albertazzi -alex-rami-de sciglio
de jong-poli
(cerci?)- menez - el sharaawy
balo(pazzini)


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Luglio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' praticamente quella.
> A parte Abbiati titolare
> Rami
> E metti Menez al posto di Honda.
> ...



quoto e scommetto che mexes e robinho rimangono, speriamo almeno di piazzare essien vila zaccardo ecc ecc, robinho va via a gennaio..


----------



## de sica (16 Luglio 2014)

Secondo me una formazione ben pensata potremo dire la nostra


----------



## Aron (18 Luglio 2014)

Perin
De Sciglio Alex Rami Criscito
Cristante Baselli De Jong
Mister X Balotelli El Shaarawy​
Altri arrivi: Murru; uno tra Bertolacci e Obiang.

Mister X.
Purtroppo è un gioco a incastri.

Se Robinho resta (improbabile): favorito Ljajic
Se Robinho parte: uno tra Cerci e Shaqiri. 
Se partono sia Robinho sia Balotelli e Mario va al PSG: scambio con Lavezzi
Se partono sia Robinho sia Balotelli, e il secondo va in un club che non sia il PSG: uno tra Cerci e Shaqiri. 
Se Robinho resta e parte Balotelli: scambio con Lavezzi o uno tra Cerci e Shaqiri.

Con la cessione di Balotelli arriverebbe anche una prima punta, il cui valore dipende da quanto investiranno a centrocampo. Più investono a centrocampo, meno forte sarebbe la prima punta, potrebbe perfino essere un Luca Toni. Se per il centrocampo si investe poco (ma investire poco non vuol dire per forza investire male, come il Borussia Dortmund insegna), ci sono allora più risorse per la prima punta (niente cifre folli comunque, nella migliore delle ipotesi uno da 14/15 milioni),


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Luglio 2014)

Abbiati
Desci-Alex-Rami-Criscito
Cristante-De Jong
Nani-Honda-Elsha
Balo


----------



## Dexter (19 Luglio 2014)

Abbiati
De Sciglio Rami Alex Criscito
Poli De Jong Montolivo/Cristante
Menez Pazzini El Sharaawy

Con un dirigente capace avremo anche Vrsaljko in rosa, un centrocampista dai piedi buoni e un esterno migliore di Menez, ma Galliani invece di fare il suo lavoro va' in vacanza, quindi sarà questa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Luglio 2014)

C'è un buco in mezzo al campo pazzesco, ma l'importante è giocare 4-3-3, eh si.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Luglio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> C'è un buco in mezzo al campo pazzesco, ma l'importante è giocare 4-3-3, eh si.



a vedere pazzini punta centrale rabbrividisco, balotelli parte e secondo me non prendono nessuno..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Luglio 2014)

Abbiati
Abate Alex Rami De Sciglio
Cristante De Jong Poli
Menez Balotelli El Shaarawy​
Sarà questa la formazione, c'è poco da prenderci in giro. Cambierà poco, dipende se arriverà Criscito o se partirà Balotelli che ovviamente non verrà sostituito.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> Abate Alex Rami De Sciglio
> Cristante De Jong Poli
> Menez Balotelli El Shaarawy​
> Sarà questa la formazione, c'è poco da prenderci in giro. Cambierà poco, dipende se arriverà Criscito o se partirà Balotelli che ovviamente non verrà sostituito.



io venderei balo e prenderei jovetic, da punta nel 4-3-3 alla fiorentina aveva fatto molto bene, a me piacerebbe molto, una scommessa che farei..l'altro che prenderei è lavezzi, jovetic in prestito e lavezzi te lo compri coi soldi di balo e già hai un ottimo tridente imho, cerci non mi convince, mi sembra un giocatore giusto giusto per la serie A e potrebbe anche fallire da noi e ljajic mi pare che ami partire da sinistra e li abbiamo già elsha, non sarebbe utile..


----------



## rossovero (20 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io venderei balo e prenderei jovetic, da punta nel 4-3-3 alla fiorentina aveva fatto molto bene, a me piacerebbe molto, una scommessa che farei..



La farei anch´io.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Luglio 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> La farei anch´io.



ho completato il messaggio precedente, jovetic non gli hanno dato nemmeno una possibilità al city e quando gliel'hanno dato ha comunque fatto bene, ha fatto gol in coppa ad esempio, è un giocatore di sicuro valore e a me piace anche il fatto che sa giocare benissimo a calcio, è intelligente, la fiorentina con lui punta del 4-3-3 giocava un calcio splendido..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io venderei balo e prenderei jovetic, da punta nel 4-3-3 alla fiorentina aveva fatto molto bene, a me piacerebbe molto, una scommessa che farei..l'altro che prenderei è lavezzi, jovetic in prestito e lavezzi te lo compri coi soldi di balo e già hai un ottimo tridente imho, cerci non mi convince, mi sembra un giocatore giusto giusto per la serie A e potrebbe anche fallire da noi e ljajic mi pare che ami partire da sinistra e li abbiamo già elsha, non sarebbe utile..


Lavezzi non è migliore di Cerci e Ljajic. Jovetic non te lo danno se non lo paghi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lavezzi non è migliore di Cerci e Ljajic. Jovetic non te lo danno se non lo paghi.



lavezzi a mio parere per la serie A è nettamente migliore, se i nomi accostati sono quelli tutta la vita il pocho che poi ormai è anche abituato a giocare un certo tipo di partite e questo conta..jovetic un prestito con diritto di riscatto forse si può fare, il city se ne vuole liberare..sai perchè vorrei lavezzi? perchè se giochi con un falso attaccante come jovetic al centro secondo me lavezzi è più punta degli altri due e si completa meglio, poi dall'altra parte hai elsha sarebbe perfetto, se poi ci metti pure il riscatto di taarabt il reparto è completo, ma sarei d'accordo anche ad un seconda ipotesi, cioè non prendere lavezzi, riscattare taarabt e investire i soldi su un forte centrocampista..


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lavezzi a mio parere per la serie A è nettamente migliore, se i nomi accostati sono quelli tutta la vita il pocho che poi ormai è anche abituato a giocare un certo tipo di partite e questo conta..jovetic un prestito con diritto di riscatto forse si può fare, il city se ne vuole liberare..sai perchè vorrei lavezzi? perchè se giochi con un falso attaccante come jovetic al centro secondo me lavezzi è più punta degli altri due e si completa meglio, poi dall'altra parte hai elsha sarebbe perfetto, se poi ci metti pure il riscatto di taarabt il reparto è completo, ma sarei d'accordo anche ad un seconda ipotesi, cioè non prendere lavezzi, riscattare taarabt e investire i soldi su un forte centrocampista..



Per me Cerci vale Lavazza, a Cerci devi pagare il cartellino ma ha uno stipendio onesto, Lavezzi il contrario. Poi Lavezzi punta fa quasi ridere, visto che non segna neanche a porta vuota.

Su Jovetic magari, ma credo che ci fionderà anche qualche altra squadra.


----------



## davoreb (20 Luglio 2014)

Si infatti il psg ha preso lavezzi perché cerci costava troppo. Lavezzi nel psg e più importante di cavani


----------



## _ET_ (20 Luglio 2014)

------abbiati
de sciglio-alex-rami-criscito
------de jong-cristante
------------isco
shaquiri------------elsha
---------lukaku

questo sarebbe nettamente il miglior 11 della serie A.uno spettacolo!progetto giovani?quale megliore occasione di fare sul serio??

ma verosibilmente ci ritroveremo un 11 cosi...

--------------abbiati
de sciglio--alex--rami---criscito
----montolivo--de jong--poli
nani-------------------------elsha
------------pazzini
pietà.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Luglio 2014)

_ET_ ha scritto:


> ------abbiati
> de sciglio-alex-rami-criscito
> ------de jong-cristante
> ------------isco
> ...



Quello non è progetto giuovani, è progetto forti.


----------



## _ET_ (20 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quello non è progetto giuovani, è progetto forti.



basterebbe uno sforzo del presidentissimo per avere una squadra del genere...sono tutti sul mercato!giovani e giovanissimi con ingaggi ancora fattibili...calcolando gli introiti della champions(con finale a milano) tra 2 anni e una botta di vita al brand milan in continua caduta i giocatori si pagherebero da soli!!ma ormai il vecchio non ha più niente da dire...meglio che si ritiri lui e il suo fedele scudiero.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me Cerci vale Lavazza, a Cerci devi pagare il cartellino ma ha uno stipendio onesto, Lavezzi il contrario. Poi Lavezzi punta fa quasi ridere, visto che non segna neanche a porta vuota.
> 
> Su Jovetic magari, ma credo che ci fionderà anche qualche altra squadra.



punta esterna, jovetic punta centrale, secondo me sottovalutate il fatto che uno è abituato a giocare col napoli psg e in champions, l'altro al torino e al pisa..


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> punta esterna, jovetic punta centrale, secondo me sottovalutate il fatto che uno è abituato a giocare col napoli psg e in champions, l'altro al torino e al pisa..



Sì ma bisogna vedere come stanno fisicamente. Cerci è all'apice della carriera (sicuramente non fulgida), mentre Lavezzi ? Io ho il dubbio che sia in fase calante.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì ma bisogna vedere come stanno fisicamente. Cerci è all'apice della carriera (sicuramente non fulgida), mentre Lavezzi ? Io ho il dubbio che sia in fase calante.



boh, lavezzi è anche un po migliorato secondo me, poi gli argentini sono gente che lottano e si uccidono per la squadra, non sono come i brasiliani..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lavezzi a mio parere per la serie A è nettamente migliore, se i nomi accostati sono quelli tutta la vita il pocho che poi ormai è anche abituato a giocare un certo tipo di partite e questo conta..jovetic un prestito con diritto di riscatto forse si può fare, il city se ne vuole liberare..sai perchè vorrei lavezzi? perchè se giochi con un falso attaccante come jovetic al centro secondo me lavezzi è più punta degli altri due e si completa meglio, poi dall'altra parte hai elsha sarebbe perfetto, se poi ci metti pure il riscatto di taarabt il reparto è completo, ma sarei d'accordo anche ad un seconda ipotesi, cioè non prendere lavezzi, riscattare taarabt e investire i soldi su un forte centrocampista..


Lavezzi nelle sue stagioni in serie A non ha fatto meglio di Cerci, quindi tutta questa differenza non so dove tu la veda. Jovetic non te lo danno perché Galliani, essendo un barbone, non pagherebbe il riscatto e quindi loro si ritroverebbero punto e da capo, quindi il montenegrino è una pista impraticabile per noi in tutti i sensi.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lavezzi nelle sue stagioni in serie A non ha fatto meglio di Cerci, quindi tutta questa differenza non so dove tu la veda. Jovetic non te lo danno perché Galliani, essendo un barbone, non pagherebbe il riscatto e quindi loro si ritroverebbero punto e da capo, quindi il montenegrino è una pista impraticabile per noi in tutti i sensi.



Tra il miglior Lavezzi e il miglior (cioè questo) Cerci preferisco il primo.



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> boh, lavezzi è anche un po migliorato secondo me, poi gli argentini sono gente che lottano e si uccidono per la squadra, non sono come i brasiliani..



Sì ma se hai un fisico che non regge più c'è poco da fare. Magari fossero tutti come Zanetti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lavezzi nelle sue stagioni in serie A non ha fatto meglio di Cerci, quindi tutta questa differenza non so dove tu la veda. Jovetic non te lo danno perché Galliani, essendo un barbone, non pagherebbe il riscatto e quindi loro si ritroverebbero punto e da capo, quindi il montenegrino è una pista impraticabile per noi in tutti i sensi.



si vabbe, puoi dirmi lavezzi non segna tanto ma no che non ha fatto bene dai...


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tra il miglior Lavezzi e il miglior (cioè questo) Cerci preferisco il primo.
> 
> 
> 
> Sì ma se hai un fisico che non regge più c'è poco da fare. Magari fossero tutti come Zanetti.



a me non sembra cosi in calo a giudicare dal mondiale ma anche dalla sua ultima stagione al psg, all'inizio non giocava poi ha trovato spazio ed è diventato quasi un titolare..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Luglio 2014)

Marchetti
DeSciglio Rami Mexes Albertazzi
Honda DeJong Cristante
Menez Petagna ElSha​


----------



## 666psycho (20 Luglio 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Marchetti
> DeSciglio Rami Mexes Albertazzi
> Honda DeJong Cristante
> Menez Petagna ElSha​



se mai Petagna é stato ceduto in prestito, dunque improbabile che faccia parte dei 11 titolari


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si vabbe, puoi dirmi lavezzi non segna tanto ma no che non ha fatto bene dai...


Non ho detto che non ha fatto bene, ho detto che non ha fatto meglio di Cerci.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Luglio 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> se mai Petagna é stato ceduto in prestito, dunque improbabile che faccia parte dei 11 titolari



Pazzini allora, ma la sua riserva chi sarebbe poi? Compreranno un gabinetto a fare panchina invece che valorizzare Pignatone, viva il progetto giovani


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che non ha fatto bene, ho detto che non ha fatto meglio di Cerci.



ma cerci ha indovinato solo questa stagione in vita sua e solo con ventura..ad alti livelli che ha dimostrato?? giocare nel torino e nel napoli o psg non è la stessa cosa..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma cerci ha indovinato solo questa stagione in vita sua e solo con ventura..ad alti livelli che ha dimostrato?? giocare nel torino e nel napoli o psg non è la stessa cosa..


Ha trovato continuità da almeno due anni a questa parte.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ha trovato continuità da almeno due anni a questa parte.



si solo col torino e con ventura, che poi ha pure cambiato ruolo, ma in una grande non sappiamo come si adatta, secondo me al milan andrebbe bene però 20 milioni sono troppi e a quella cifra è meglio lavezzi imho, anche se neanche lui convince ma questi possiamo permetterci forse..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si solo col torino e con ventura, che poi ha pure cambiato ruolo, ma in una grande non sappiamo come si adatta, secondo me al milan andrebbe bene però 20 milioni sono troppi e a quella cifra è meglio lavezzi imho, anche se neanche lui convince ma questi possiamo permetterci forse..


Cerci infatti non è un giocatore da grande, è un giocatore da Torino, da Milan che purtroppo non è più una grande. Ciò detto neanche Lavezzi è un giocatore da grande, gioca nel PSG ma in un PSG in rampa di lancio, quando vinceranno qualcosa _el pocho_ non ci sarà. Entrambi sono giocatori di medio livello, entrambi hanno fatto vedere buone cose in serie A e io preferisco Cerci per età e per numeri dato che vede la porta molto più dell'argentino.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cerci infatti non è un giocatore da grande, è un giocatore da Torino, da Milan che purtroppo non è più una grande. Ciò detto neanche Lavezzi è un giocatore da grande, gioca nel PSG ma in un PSG in rampa di lancio, quando vinceranno qualcosa _el pocho_ non ci sarà. Entrambi sono giocatori di medio livello, entrambi hanno fatto vedere buone cose in serie A e io preferisco Cerci per età e per numeri dato che vede la porta molto più dell'argentino.



si e noi dobbiamo essere un milan in rampa di lancio quindi va bene lavezzi, ma se facciamo finta di essere il torino non miglioreremo mai saremmo sempre da quinto sesto posto, dobbiamo pensare in grande, i pochi soldi che abbiamo dobbiamo spenderli bene, a me non me ne frega che cerci vede più la porta, lavezzi secondo me crea più occasioni da gol e fa segnare di più alla fine e poi crea più panico nelle difese avversaria, può essere anche decisivo nelle grandi partite, detto questo cerchiamo almeno di prenderne uno, non mi interessa chi ma prendiamone almeno uno..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si e noi dobbiamo essere un milan in rampa di lancio quindi va bene lavezzi, ma se facciamo finta di essere il torino non miglioreremo mai saremmo sempre da quinto sesto posto, dobbiamo pensare in grande, i pochi soldi che abbiamo dobbiamo spenderli bene, a me non me ne frega che cerci vede più la porta, lavezzi secondo me crea più occasioni da gol e fa segnare di più alla fine e poi crea più panico nelle difese avversaria, può essere anche decisivo nelle grandi partite, detto questo cerchiamo almeno di prenderne uno, non mi interessa chi ma prendiamone almeno uno..


Se vuoi puoi credere tu tifoso di tifare una grande squadra ma se non lo crede la proprietà c'è poco da fare, puoi pensare tu in grande ma non lo fa di certo la proprietà e se davvero pensassimo in grande non andremmo a prendere né Lavezzi, né Cerci ma Isco o Shaqiri.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se vuoi puoi credere tu tifoso di tifare una grande squadra ma se non lo crede la proprietà c'è poco da fare, puoi pensare tu in grande ma non lo fa di certo la proprietà e se davvero pensassimo in grande non andremmo a prendere né Lavezzi, né Cerci ma Isco o Shaqiri.



ma infatti, magari isco farei follie per averlo, questi sono giocatori che ti cambiano una squadra..prendine almeno uno ma forte...


----------



## Albijol (21 Luglio 2014)

Al momento è questa:

Abbiati
Abate Alex Rami De Sciglio
Saponara De Jong Montolivo/Poli
Menez Balo ElSha

..squadra da quinto/sesto posto


----------



## Jaqen (21 Luglio 2014)

Come detto dal Albijol è una squadra da massimo quinto posto.
Se riuscissimo a prendere Cerci e un terzino (anche Criscito andrebbe bene), forse con un po' di fortuna il terzo posto potrebbe essere raggiungibile.


----------



## davoreb (21 Luglio 2014)

per me dipende da elsha e balo.

questa squadra con un elsha e balo a buon livello è da primi 3 posti. (poi se elsha sta fuori tutto l'anno e balotelli gioca da fermo allora è da ottavo posto).

cerci ha fatto la sua miglior stagione giocando da seconda punta nel torino. (poi se arriva al posto di niang allora meglio di niente)


----------



## Dexter (23 Luglio 2014)

Con fattibilissimi obiettivi di mercato, pochi soldi e qualche cessione, e soprattutto una AD competente e con voglia di fare:

Gabriel
Vrsaljko Rami Alex De Sciglio
Cristante De Jong Clasie
Shaquiri Chicarito El Sha

È roba da Fifa modalità carriera, ma se metti Sabatini, cessioni di Balotelli, Abate, Niang, Essien, Robinho e ci aggiungi un 10-15 milioni...Quanto rammarico. ..


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Luglio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Con fattibilissimi obiettivi di mercato, pochi soldi e qualche cessione, e soprattutto una AD competente e con voglia di fare:
> 
> Gabriel
> Vrsaljko Rami Alex De Sciglio
> ...



Vrsaljko è passato ufficialmente al Sassuolo....


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vrsaljko è passato ufficialmente al Sassuolo....



ce lo girano in prestito


----------



## Dexter (23 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vrsaljko è passato ufficialmente al Sassuolo....



Purtroppo lo so, per una cifra inferiore all'ingaggio lordo di Abate di un solo anno.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ce lo girano in prestito



Ah giustamente....


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Luglio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Purtroppo lo so, per una cifra inferiore all'ingaggio lordo di Abate di un solo anno.



Questa cosa mi manda fuori di testa .. obbligati a vedere ancora Abate sbagliare il 99% dei cross quando potevamo con 1 anno di stipendio di sto mediocre comprare un buonissimo giovane di prospettiva .


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Luglio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Con fattibilissimi obiettivi di mercato, pochi soldi e qualche cessione, e soprattutto una AD competente e con voglia di fare:
> 
> Gabriel
> Vrsaljko Rami Alex De Sciglio
> ...



rami alex non so se sarà una buona coppia perchè entrambi sono simili, non sono veloci anche se quando rami è in forma anche lui nel recupero è davvero forte, per il resto magari questa formazione, squadra giovane che ti può dare soddisfazioni..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Luglio 2014)

Ad oggi, con solo l'inserimento di Romulo che da terzino avremmo finalmente una fascia destra offensiva

Abbiati
Romulo Rami Alex DeSciglio
Poli DeJong Cristante
Menez Balo ElSha​


----------



## Jino (23 Luglio 2014)

Con questa rosa oggi giocheremmo cosi:

Abbiati
Abate Rami Alex De Sciglio
Poli De Jong Muntari
Menez Balotelli El Shaarawy

Sicuramente non una squadra da primi tre posti, una squadra che si gioca l'accesso alla EL, sudando.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Luglio 2014)

[MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] , hai copiato o scritto contemporaneamente? LOL


----------



## Jino (23 Luglio 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> @Jino , hai copiato o scritto contemporaneamente? LOL



Ma sono diverse la mia e la tua


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Luglio 2014)

Abbiati
Abate Rami Alex De Sciglio
De Jong Cristante Behrami/Romulo
El Shaarawy X 
J.Martinez/Balotelli

Se la X è uno tra D.Costa, Cerci, Taarabat, questo 11 è da scudetto, con Balotelli non saprei, è uno spacca spogliatoio

Agazzi
Bonera Zapata Mexes Constant/Albertazzi
Essien Muntari Poli
Menez Niang
Pazzini

Tra l'altro un 11 di riserva non male per fare solo la serie A, senza dimenticarci di Montolivo e Saponara.


----------



## EccezZziunale (24 Luglio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> Abate Rami Alex De Sciglio
> De Jong Cristante Behrami/Romulo
> El Shaarawy X
> ...


Se questo è un'11 da scudetto siamo messi bene 
A parte gli scherzi, credo che solo De Sciglio e in parte Rami possano essere da scudetto nella fase difensiva; Alex e Abate faranno colossali danni nelle retrovia e di certo non possono essere un pilastro per vincere uno scudetto.


----------



## bargnani83 (24 Luglio 2014)

EccezZziunale ha scritto:


> Se questo è un'11 da scudetto siamo messi bene
> A parte gli scherzi, credo che solo De Sciglio e in parte Rami possano essere da scudetto nella fase difensiva; Alex e Abate faranno colossali danni nelle retrovia e di certo non possono essere un pilastro per vincere uno scudetto.


su alex stai prendendo una cantonata.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Luglio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Con fattibilissimi obiettivi di mercato, pochi soldi e qualche cessione, e soprattutto una AD competente e con voglia di fare:
> 
> Gabriel
> Vrsaljko Rami Alex De Sciglio
> ...



Bravo. E non serviva nemmeno un budget da 50 milioni. Purtroppo l'accoppiata Zero budget + AD incompetente è una rovina.


----------



## EccezZziunale (24 Luglio 2014)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> su alex stai prendendo una cantonata.


Alex è sempre stato un giocatore mediocre che tra PSV, Chelsea e PSG non ha mai spiccato per gli alti livelli. Ora è uno scarto di una squadra....ormai in età avanzata che al massimo potrà fare un campionato decente. E' lento e macchinoso... sicuramente meglio di Zapata o Mexes ma lontano anni luce da quel difensore che servirebbe a noi.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Luglio 2014)




----------



## bargnani83 (24 Luglio 2014)

EccezZziunale ha scritto:


> Alex è sempre stato un giocatore mediocre che tra PSV, Chelsea e PSG non ha mai spiccato per gli alti livelli. Ora è uno scarto di una squadra....ormai in età avanzata che al massimo potrà fare un campionato decente. E' lento e macchinoso... sicuramente meglio di Zapata o Mexes ma lontano anni luce da quel difensore che servirebbe a noi.



non sono d'accordo.opinioni..


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Agosto 2014)

Abbiati
Abate-Alex-Rami-Desci
Cristante-De Jong
Cerci-Taarant-Elsha
Balotelli


----------



## runner (1 Agosto 2014)

Cerci lo potete pure togliere....


----------



## Serginho (1 Agosto 2014)

EccezZziunale ha scritto:


> Alex è sempre stato un giocatore mediocre che tra PSV, Chelsea e PSG non ha mai spiccato per gli alti livelli. Ora è uno scarto di una squadra....ormai in età avanzata che al massimo potrà fare un campionato decente. E' lento e macchinoso... sicuramente meglio di Zapata o Mexes ma lontano anni luce da quel difensore che servirebbe a noi.



Eh già si è trovato a giocare titolare per caso in squadre che lottavano per vincere, che mediocre mamma mia


----------



## dottor Totem (1 Agosto 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Eh già si è trovato a giocare titolare per caso in squadre che lottavano per vincere, che mediocre mamma mia



Già, ma basta accennare al panchinamento del "fenomeno" marquinhos per il lento e macchinoso alex. Tra l'altro segnando pure qualche golletto importante.


----------



## EccezZziunale (1 Agosto 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Eh già si è trovato a giocare titolare per caso in squadre che lottavano per vincere, che mediocre mamma mia


Ha sempre giocato dalle seconde linee, sono nel PSG ha fatto più apparizioni da titolare. AL Chelsea era il secondo di R. Carvalho...
Non ho mai detto che è scarso ma di certo no è un difensore a cui dare le chiavi della mia difesa soprattutto con un Rami di fianco.

Se fosse stato così "forte" il PSG non se lo sarebbe lasciato scappare o comunque gli avrebbe rinnovato il contratto ma non ci hanno neanche pensato mentre il volpe di Galliani a caccia dei suoi parametri zero se l'è accalappiato subito.
Sicuramente poi c'era la fila per Alex, grandi affari insomma.
Sarebbe stato meglio se avesse acquistato Vidic almeno è un giocatore d'esperienza e più completo.


----------



## EccezZziunale (1 Agosto 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Già, ma basta accennare al panchinamento del "fenomeno" marquinhos per il lento e macchinoso alex. Tra l'altro segnando pure qualche golletto importante.


Vediamo quanta sicurezza darò Alex alla nostra difesa, secondo me dopo un paio di partite comincerà a preferire Mexes a quest'ultimo. Non è un calcio da Alex quello Italiano


----------



## Serginho (1 Agosto 2014)

EccezZziunale ha scritto:


> Ha sempre giocato dalle seconde linee, sono nel PSG ha fatto più apparizioni da titolare. AL Chelsea era il secondo di R. Carvalho...
> Non ho mai detto che è scarso ma di certo no è un difensore a cui dare le chiavi della mia difesa soprattutto con un Rami di fianco.
> 
> Se fosse stato così "forte" il PSG non se lo sarebbe lasciato scappare o comunque gli avrebbe rinnovato il contratto ma non ci hanno neanche pensato mentre il volpe di Galliani a caccia dei suoi parametri zero se l'è accalappiato subito.
> ...



Non hai detto che è scarso, hai detto che è mediocre, in pratica intendevi la stessa cosa. Vidic sarà anche stato più forte, ma viene da anni in cui era alla frutta fisicamente, a differenza di Alex che invece di infortuni gravi non ne ha avuti negli ultimi 3 anni mentre invece Vidic ha subito tra le tante cose anche la rottura del crociato.
Infine che Alex abbia giocato *sempre* tra le seconde linee è una fandonia, solo al Chelsea è stato adoperato meno, ma prima sia al PSV che al PSG si è conquistato un posto da titolare, e stiamo parlando di squadre che lottavano per vincere sia nel loro paese che in Europa


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Agosto 2014)

Alex è un difensore decente, il problema è che in coppia con Rami sembra di vedere due elefanti che si muovono. Poi bisogna vedere anche che motivazioni ha. Boh, speriamo bene.


----------



## EccezZziunale (1 Agosto 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non hai detto che è scarso, hai detto che è mediocre, in pratica intendevi la stessa cosa. Vidic sarà anche stato più forte, ma viene da anni in cui era alla frutta fisicamente, a differenza di Alex che invece di infortuni gravi non ne ha avuti negli ultimi 3 anni mentre invece Vidic ha subito tra le tante cose anche la rottura del crociato.
> Infine che Alex abbia giocato *sempre* tra le seconde linee è una fandonia, solo al Chelsea è stato adoperato meno, ma prima sia al PSV che al PSG si è conquistato un posto da titolare, e stiamo parlando di squadre che lottavano per vincere sia nel loro paese che in Europa


Perdonami ma Thiago Silva è un ottimo difensore, Alex è un difensore Mediocre, Bonera è un difensore scarso...
Non ho detto che è scarso, sia chiaro dico solo che se devo spendere soldi per un trentenne ormai in fase decrescente preferisco un giovane di ottime prospettive.
Infatti io ho scritto che al Chelsea giocava da seconda linea, al PSV è nato e cresciuto ma c'è differenza nel giocare in un top club che in un gran club. Lo stesso Paletta ottimo al Parma potrebbe non essere eccelso alla Juve.
Al PSG è arrivato perché non avevano difensore con esperienza da affiancare a giovani e diciamo che a mio avviso lo hanno preso perché era uno dei più esperti sulla piazza ma alla prima occasione vedi Thiago Marquinho e Luiz l'hanno scaricato a salutato.
Quello che voglio dire io è che dobbiamo smetterla di pensare che gli scarti trentenni delle altre squadre possano essere fondamentali per la nostra rosa e per il nostro futuro. O sono giovani e ancora da scoprire o da far crescere ma salvo grandi giocatori gli scarti delle altre squadre non potranno mai apportare qualità alle rose.


----------



## Serginho (1 Agosto 2014)

EccezZziunale ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma Thiago Silva è un ottimo difensore, Alex è un difensore Mediocre, Bonera è un difensore scarso...
> Non ho detto che è scarso, sia chiaro dico solo che se devo spendere soldi per un trentenne ormai in fase decrescente preferisco un giovane di ottime prospettive.
> Infatti io ho scritto che al Chelsea giocava da seconda linea, al PSV è nato e cresciuto ma c'è differenza nel giocare in un top club che in un gran club. Lo stesso Paletta ottimo al Parma potrebbe non essere eccelso alla Juve.
> Al PSG è arrivato perché non avevano difensore con esperienza da affiancare a giovani e diciamo che a mio avviso lo hanno preso perché era uno dei più esperti sulla piazza ma alla prima occasione vedi Thiago Marquinho e Luiz l'hanno scaricato a salutato.
> Quello che voglio dire io è che dobbiamo smetterla di pensare che gli scarti trentenni delle altre squadre possano essere fondamentali per la nostra rosa e per il nostro futuro. O sono giovani e ancora da scoprire o da far crescere ma salvo grandi giocatori gli scarti delle altre squadre non potranno mai apportare qualità alle rose.



Ci sono varie inesattezze nel tuo post, a parte che comunque sono sorti altri spunti tipo preferire i giovani al 32enne (su questo siamo d'accordo ma non era il punto della discussione). Innanzitutto il PSV nel periodo in cui ha giocato Alex lì arrivava alle semifinali di Champions e non c'entra nulla il Parma che a stento arriva a qualificarsi in Europa League. Seconda cosa come è già stato detto, i vari Marquinhos e compagnia sono stati panchinati la scorsa stagione ed Alex si è guadagnato il posto da titolare. Terzo una squadra con le possibilità economiche del PSG fa presto a comprare nuovi giovani a prezzi elevati e scaricare i più anziani, noi purtroppo non possiamo più permettercelo. Quarto nessuno ha detto che Alex è fondamentale, dove lo hai letto? Non l'ho mai scritto, ma tra dire *è mediocre* ed *è fondamentale* ci passano anche altre categorie, non esiste solo il bianco e il nero.

P.S. Ad averceli scarti tipo De Jong, Van Bommel e compagnia, non è matematico che facciano tutti schifo eh


----------



## EccezZziunale (1 Agosto 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ci sono varie inesattezze nel tuo post, a parte che comunque sono sorti altri spunti tipo preferire i giovani al 32enne (su questo siamo d'accordo ma non era il punto della discussione). Innanzitutto il PSV nel periodo in cui ha giocato Alex lì arrivava alle semifinali di Champions e non c'entra nulla il Parma che a stento arriva a qualificarsi in Europa League. Seconda cosa come è già stato detto, i vari Marquinhos e compagnia sono stati panchinati la scorsa stagione ed Alex si è guadagnato il posto da titolare. Terzo una squadra con le possibilità economiche del PSG fa presto a comprare nuovi giovani a prezzi elevati e scaricare i più anziani, noi purtroppo non possiamo più permettercelo. Quarto nessuno ha detto che Alex è fondamentale, dove lo hai letto? Non l'ho mai scritto, ma tra dire *è mediocre* ed *è fondamentale* ci passano anche altre categorie, non esiste solo il bianco e il nero.
> 
> P.S. Ad averceli scarti tipo De Jong, Van Bommel e compagnia, non è matematico che facciano tutti schifo eh


Sicuramente Alex si sarà guadagnato il posto da titolare, ma far passare questo giocatore come un valore aggiunto alla nostra rosa non è corretto. Almeno io non l'avrei mai preso...ripeto avrei preferito Vidic.
Da come l'ho vista e interpretata io pare che si voglia far passare Alex come un ottimo difensore che secondo me non è, tutto qua... è un difensore mediocre con molte lacune in fase di copertura e marcatura ma sicuramente meglio di un Zapata;


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Agosto 2014)

Diego Lopez
Abate-Alex-Rami-Desci
Cristante-De Jong
Cerci-Taarabt-Elsha
Balo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Agosto 2014)

Perin
Abate Rami Alex DeSciglio
Menez Cristante DeJong Armero 
Inzaghi ElSharawy​


----------



## colcuoresivince (8 Agosto 2014)

Abbiati

Abate - Rami (Alex) - Zapata - De Sciglio

Cristante (Montolivo) - De Jong

Menez (Niang) - Honda - El Shaarawy

Balotelli (Pazzini)


----------



## Milo (8 Agosto 2014)

Se cambiasse nel 4-2-3-1 fai

Diego lopez

Desci rami Alex abate(pregando in un suo estimatore e andando a prendere Darmian)
De jong cristante
Cerci taarabt elsha
Balo

Altrimenti col 4-3-3

Diego lopez

Desci rami Alex abate
Cristante de jong song
Cerci balo elsha


----------



## Smarx10 (9 Agosto 2014)

4-2-3-1
Diego Lopez
De Sciglio Rami Alex Armero
De Jong Rabiot/Cristante
Lestienne Taarabt El Shaarawy
Balotelli


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Agosto 2014)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> 4-2-3-1
> Diego Lopez
> De Sciglio Rami Alex Armero
> De Jong Rabiot/Cristante
> ...



E Menez? Per me è un bel colpo, ma dove cacchio lo mettiamo? Gioca a sinistra, ma li c'è il Faraone. Sarebbe d spostarlo a destra.


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Agosto 2014)

Questa quella che mi potrei aspettare:

Diego Lopez

Abate Alex Rami De Sciglio

Poli de Jong Rabiot

Taarabt Balotelli El Shaarawy

Il sogno sarebbe Isco al posto di Rabiot, ma chiedo troppo credo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Agosto 2014)

Due portieri? Diego e Lopez?


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez
> Abate-Alex-Rami-Desci
> Cristante-De Jong
> Cerci-Taarabt-Elsha
> Balo



MAGARI- Magari una rosa del genere. Unico neo abbate, peccato fosse stato vrejsko.

A sto punto. Sposti Desci a destra e metti armero a sinistra. Non credo in mistercross titolare.

Peccato che sarà 4-3-3

Con De jong - ?- Munari facepalm

Menez - Balo- Elsha


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Agosto 2014)

*Lopez

DeSciglio Alex Rami Criscito

Cristante DeJong Dzemaili

Menez Balotelli ElShaarawy​*
è chiedere tanto ?

Altri arrivi : Armero, Taarabt

Partenze : Abate, Essien


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Agosto 2014)

Let me dream again: 

*Diego Lopez*
Abate Alex Rami De Sciglio
*Song *De Jong
*Cerci Taarabt* El Shaarawy
Balotelli​
Champion's League 2015/2016: road to San Siro...


----------



## Heaven (9 Agosto 2014)

Sinceramente credo che conviene giocare con il 4-2-3-1

Diego Lopez
De Sciglio Alex Rami Armero
Cristante De Jong
Cerci Taarabt El Shaarawy
Balotelli 


Con questo 11 titolare più Montolivo quando torna e Pazzini Muntari Zapata Abate Menez da alternare se Inzaghi è bravo qualcosina la può fare, per l'ucl però siamo ancora molto lontani


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Agosto 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Due portieri? Diego e Lopez?


ahahahah ti vedo molto attivo su stò aspetto


----------



## forzaplus44 (9 Agosto 2014)

Ora per la squadra che abbiamo la mia personale formazione sarebbe questa:

3 - 5 - 2

Diego lopez

rami alex zapata

de sciglio poli de jong cristante armero

balotelli el shaarawy


Se misterstiamoappostocosì comprerà qualcuno entro la fine di agosto tra i nomi che si stanno facendo, sarà questa:

4 - 2 - 3 - 1

diego lopez

de sciglio alex rami armero

de jong dzemaili

menez taarabt el shaarawi 

balotelli


----------



## Aron (9 Agosto 2014)

forzaplus44 ha scritto:


> Ora per la squadra che abbiamo la mia personale formazione sarebbe questa:
> 
> 3 - 5 - 2
> 
> ...



In effetti in questo momento il modulo ideale è il 3-5-2 o il 3-4-1-2.
Alex e Rami sono bravi singolarmente, ma insieme sono da valutare. Rispetto ala tua formazione si potrebbe togliere Poli e mettere trequartista Menez (o Taarabt o Honda).


----------



## Aron (9 Agosto 2014)

Un'altra variante 



Diego Lopez
Abate Rami Alex De Sciglio
Niang Cristante De Jong Taarabt/Armero
Balotelli El Shaarawy​


----------



## Corpsegrinder (9 Agosto 2014)

Sicuramente la mia formazione su Pes/FIFA sarà questa:

Diego Lopez

Zapata-Alex-Rami
Abate-De Jong-Poli-Armero
Niang-Balotelli-El Shaarawy

Velocità media della squadra: 85


----------



## Smarx10 (9 Agosto 2014)

E perchè non provare ad arretrare Taarabt nella linea dei 3 centrocampisti per dare velocità e cambio di passo a quel reparto? Così si terrebbe il 4-3-3 voluto da inzaghi
Diego Lopez
De Sciglio Rami Alex Armero/Santon
Cristante De Jong Taarabt
 Cerci  Balo Elshaa


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Agosto 2014)

La formazione sopra mi gusta parecchio


----------



## Djici (10 Agosto 2014)

forzaplus44 ha scritto:


> Ora per la squadra che abbiamo la mia personale formazione sarebbe questa:
> 
> 3 - 5 - 2
> 
> ...



se per caso dovesse arrivare Conte questa potrebbe proprio essere la formazione del Milan... ma per come gli piace avere il difensore "regista" potrebbe pure mettere Mexes


----------



## colcuoresivince (10 Agosto 2014)

Assurdo come vi siate fissati tutti con alex, non sapete ancora come giocherà ma lo mettete titolare.
La difesa deve avere almeno un centrale velocee zapata, dopo il mondiale disputato alla grande, merita una chance.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Agosto 2014)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> Assurdo come vi siate fissati tutti con alex, non sapete ancora come giocherà ma lo mettete titolare.
> La difesa deve avere almeno un centrale velocee zapata, dopo il mondiale disputato alla grande,* merita una chance*.



ma quale chance, Zapata é scarso, lo ha dimostrato in questi ultimi due anni... non sarà un mondiale a farmi cambiare idea... Zapata può essere una discreta riserva, tutto qua!


----------



## diavolo (10 Agosto 2014)

Ad oggi giocherei così:
3-4-1-2

Diego Lopez
Rami Alex Zapata
De Sciglio Cristante De Jong Armero 
Menez
Balotelli El Shaarawy


----------



## The P (10 Agosto 2014)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> E perchè non provare ad arretrare Taarabt nella linea dei 3 centrocampisti per dare velocità e cambio di passo a quel reparto? Così si terrebbe il 4-3-3 voluto da inzaghi
> Diego Lopez
> De Sciglio Rami Alex Armero/Santon
> Cristante De Jong Taarabt
> Cerci  Balo Elshaa



piace molto anche a me questa formazione e sono convinto che Taarabt possa fare la mezzala.
tuttavia non capisco questa repulsione per il 4-2-3-1


----------



## colcuoresivince (10 Agosto 2014)

Si zapata è scarso e alex è il nuovo thiago silva, contenti voi


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Agosto 2014)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> Si zapata è scarso e alex è il nuovo thiago silva, contenti voi



Commenti costruttivi , se ogni persona che dice una cosa diversa alla nostra idea riceve una risposta del genere il forum sarebbe un insulto unico  ...


----------



## raducioiu (10 Agosto 2014)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> Si zapata è scarso e alex è il nuovo thiago silva, contenti voi


A me francamente non convince nessuno dei due.


----------



## raducioiu (10 Agosto 2014)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> E perchè non provare ad arretrare Taarabt nella linea dei 3 centrocampisti per dare velocità e cambio di passo a quel reparto? Così si terrebbe il 4-3-3 voluto da inzaghi
> Diego Lopez
> De Sciglio Rami Alex Armero/Santon
> Cristante De Jong Taarabt
> Cerci  Balo Elshaa



Se si vuole provare Taarabt in quella posizione secondo me non può esserci Armero a fare il terzino, ma qualcuno che sia decente in copertura.


----------



## Dexter (10 Agosto 2014)

Alla fine sarà cosi

Lopez
Abate Rami Alex De Sciglio
Dzemaili De Jong Poli/Cristante
Taarabt/Cerci Balotelli Elsha


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Agosto 2014)

Lopez

Abate Rami Alex DeSciglio

Honda DeJong Cristante

Menez Balotelli Elsha

​
Questa può andare imho (Inzaghi: "sono soddisfatto della rosa"). 
DeSciglio / ElSha sulla fascia sinistra sono una garanzia. Sulla destra essendoci sia Honda che Menez, Abate sarebbe esonerato dal fare i cross e così penserebbe più alla fase difensiva.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Agosto 2014)

Formazione probabile:









Formazione ideale:


----------



## MasterGorgo (11 Agosto 2014)

Partendo da basi +o- certe possiamo iniziare a costrire la squadra dal portiere che abbiamo appena preso: Lopez
a seguirecome triangolo difensivo :
Alex Rami
De jong
e come triangolo offensivo con balo che lascia entrare gli esterni
diventando all'occorrenza l'uomo + lontano dalla porta
Cerci Elsha
Balo
(cerci é l'deale per pippo in quanto ha + di 10 gol nelle gambe)

Ora mancano i due binari.
a sinistra vedrei bene DeSciglio - Armero se quest'ulitimo si conferama sui livelli di brasil2014
a destra quello che c'e' Abate-X

Ricapitolando:

Lopez
Abate Alex Rami DeSci
X DeJong Armero
Cerci Elsha
Balo 
Criticità:
- Su X investirei tutto ciò che disponiamo (?) con o senza Montolivo
- Cerci mi resta un filo carente senza palla in fase di copertura
- DeJong in fase di costruzione é inferiore a Montolivo


----------



## Smarx10 (11 Agosto 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


>



Non mi dispiace come formazione, ma personalmente preferirei un 4-3-3 basato sul contropiede dato che abbiamo esterni veloci come Elshaa (e cerci se dovesse arrivare)... Con il 4-2-3-1 si rischia di trovarsi a fare possesso palla nella metà campo avversaria senza riuscire a sfondare.. Io proverei con taarabt mezzala sinistra e col tridente Balo elshaa cerci


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Agosto 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> (...)
> DeSciglio / ElSha sulla fascia sinistra sono una garanzia. Sulla destra essendoci sia Honda che Menez, Abate sarebbe esonerato dal fare i cross e *così penserebbe più alla fase difensiva*.​




... ci penserebbe facendosi domande tipo "ma come fanno gli altri terzini a difendere"? ​


----------



## Frikez (12 Agosto 2014)

Ora come ora questa potrebbe essere la migliore formazione:

Diego Lopez
Abate Rami Alex De Sciglio
Poli De Jong Dzemaili
Cerci Balo Elsha

Sarebbe già qualcosa con quel poco che abbiamo a disposizione e risolveremo diverse lacune come l'ala destra e la mezzala con un minimo di tecnica, più un portiere finalmente affidabile e una buona coppia di centrali, che però dev'essere protetta dal centrocampo altrimenti rischiamo le imbarcate dato che né Alex né Rami sono due fulmini.


----------



## davoreb (12 Agosto 2014)

Diego Lopez
armero rami Alex de sciglio
. de jong
. cristante Montolivo (Saponara)
.menez. balo. elsha

ad oggi questa è la miglior formazione per me, da valutare Zapata e Honda come mezzala.

basta con gli scarponi!!!!!


----------



## 666psycho (12 Agosto 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez
> armero rami Alex de sciglio
> . de jong
> . cristante Montolivo (Saponara)
> ...



armero gioca a destra cmq...ma se la squadra rimane così, sarebbe effettivamente una delle miglior formazione...anche se preferisco il 4-2-3-1


----------



## Aron (13 Agosto 2014)

Se non fosse che Berlusconi detesti la difesa a tre, per me dovremmo giocare proprio con il modulo zaccheroniano.

C'è Armero, c'è De Sciglio, ci sono Alex e Rami che sono due difensori lenti e che quindi avrebbero bisogno di un terzo centrale veloce (Zapata).


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Agosto 2014)

Ad oggi :


DiegoLopez

Abate Alex Rami DeSciglio

Cristante DeJong Muntari

Menez Pazzini ElShaarawy​

Aiuto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ad oggi :
> 
> 
> DiegoLopez
> ...


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2014)

A che serve postare la formazione AD OGGI quando è palese che 2-3 nuovi giocatori DEVONO arrivare per forza? Per non perdere l'abitudine alle critiche NON costruttive? 

Parliamo di calcio.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2014)

Sentendo e leggendo le news di mercato:

Lopez
Abate-ALex-Rami-Desci
Cristante-De Jong-Rabiot
Cerci-J.Martinez-Elsha


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Balotelli manco in panchina?





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> dò per scontato che non sarà in rosa altrimenti è inutile far progetti di alcun tipo
> così come dò per scontato che ci sarà Rami



mi auto-quoto tanto per cambiare... eravamo al 5 luglio... ancora un po' di tempo per fare un mercato serio lo abbiamo, cash dovrebbe finalmente esserci... forza milan ora crediamoci


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sentendo e leggendo le news di mercato:
> 
> Lopez
> Abate-ALex-Rami-Desci
> ...




Con una formazione del genere in Italia DEVI lottare per... (non si dice).


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con una formazione del genere in Italia DEVI lottare per... (non si dice).



dipende anche da chi prendono gli altri, spero solo che Falcao non lo prenda nessun'altra squadra italiana......


----------



## Milo (21 Agosto 2014)

immaginando i 16 milioni lordi di balo di stipendio e il tesoretto, spero nei colpi duglas costa - Martinez.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> immaginando i 16 milioni lordi di balo di stipendio e il tesoretto, spero nei colpi duglas costa - Martinez.



abbiamo solo 1 slot libero per gli extracomunitari no? impossibile prenderli entrambi...


----------



## Tom! (21 Agosto 2014)

.


----------



## Albijol (21 Agosto 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Per il 3o/4o posto?



Partendo dal fondo però


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sentendo e leggendo le news di mercato:
> 
> Lopez
> Abate-ALex-Rami-Desci
> ...



Magari !


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sentendo e leggendo le news di mercato:
> 
> Lopez
> Abate-ALex-Rami-Desci
> ...



Sentirei il profumo del 19^. Addirittura potrei vederlo in lontananza. Ovviamente con questo 11 il risultato minimo sarebbe il terzo posto. Ma proprio minimo.


----------



## Frikez (21 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sentendo e leggendo le news di mercato:
> 
> Lopez
> Abate-ALex-Rami-Desci
> ...


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Sentirei il profumo del 19^. Addirittura potrei vederlo in lontananza. Ovviamente con questo 11 il risultato minimo sarebbe il terzo posto. Ma proprio minimo.



Mah, Cristante e Rabiot sono due debuttanti in pratica, Cerci non ha mai avuto una grande continuità (cosa fondamentale per chi deve lottare al titolo), in oltre la difesa mi lascia più di qualche dubbio.


----------



## Tom! (21 Agosto 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mah, Cristante e Rabiot sono due debuttanti in pratica, Cerci non ha mai avuto una grande continuità (cosa fondamentale per chi deve lottare al titolo), in oltre la difesa mi lascia più di qualche dubbio.



Aggiungo che elsha è un'incognita al giorno d'oggi.


----------



## SuperMilan (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Sentirei il profumo del 19^. Addirittura potrei vederlo in lontananza. Ovviamente con questo 11 il risultato minimo sarebbe il terzo posto. Ma proprio minimo.



Secondo me non saremmo da Scudetto da subito, ma se Rabiot arrivasse con la formula giusta sarei ugualmente soddisfatto di questo mercato e di questa possibile formazione titolare. Potremmo provarci per il terzo posto. Non avremmo l'Higuaìn, ma con zero impegni e un pò di sorte ce la potremmo fare.


----------



## Jaqen (21 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sentendo e leggendo le news di mercato:
> 
> Lopez
> Abate-ALex-Rami-Desci
> ...


Dzemaili al posto di Rabiot, Cerci al posto di Pandev e un buon Pazzini titolarissimo 

Comunque Rabiot e Cristante non sarebbero due doppioni?


----------



## pennyhill (21 Agosto 2014)

Secondo me è un centrocampo con gente che vuole sempre la palla fra i piedi, mentre in realtà le due mezz'ali dovranno infilarsi negli spazi, cosa fondamentale se giochi con il 4-3-3. Cristante e/o Rabiot dovranno crescere sotto questo punto di vista.


----------



## SuperMilan (21 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Secondo me è un centrocampo con gente che vuole sempre la palla fra i piedi, mentre in realtà le due mezz'ali dovranno infilarsi negli spazi, cosa fondamentale se giochi con il 4-3-3. Cristante e/o Rabiot dovranno crescere sotto questo punto di vista.



Hai ragione, potrebbe però sempre giocare Poli al posto di uno dei due, oppure il buon vecchio Muntari.


----------



## Frikez (21 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Secondo me è un centrocampo con gente che vuole sempre la palla fra i piedi, mentre in realtà le due mezz'ali dovranno infilarsi negli spazi, cosa fondamentale se giochi con il 4-3-3. Cristante e/o Rabiot dovranno crescere sotto questo punto di vista.



Cristante lo vedo più da mezz'ala che da mediano davanti alla difesa, contro l'Atalanta l'anno scorso fece un partitone inserendosi spesso in avanti. E' chiaro che una sola partita non fa testo però secondo me può svilupparsi in un giocatore più dinamico che attacca gli spazi, un po' come faceva il primo Ambrosini ecco.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sentendo e leggendo le news di mercato:
> 
> Lopez
> Abate-ALex-Rami-Desci
> ...



Una bella formazione. Peccato solo per Abate.


----------



## pennyhill (21 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, potrebbe però sempre giocare Poli al posto di uno dei due, oppure il buon vecchio Muntari.



Sono andato a rivedermi i dati su Cristante relativi alla stagione 2012/13, con la primavera segnò 4 gol in 26 partite, 3 su punizione e 1 con un tiro da fuori. Proprio un incursore non è. Su Rabiot sono più ottimista, è più abituato a giocare vicino alla porta (ha fatto il trequartista), e ci si può lavorare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Sono andato a rivedermi i dati su Cristante relativi alla stagione 2012/13, con la primavera segnò 4 gol in 26 partite, 3 su punizione e 1 con un tiro da fuori. Proprio un incursore non è. Su Rabiot sono più ottimista, è più abituato a giocare vicino alla porta (ha fatto il trequartista), e ci si può lavorare.



C'è da dire che l'unica partita tra i grandi degna di nota Cristante l'ha disputata in costante proiezione offensiva,colpendo un traversa e segnando un gran gol.Certo,potrebbe essere stato un caso isolato,frutto della voglia di mettersi in mostra,però è qualcosa che ha nelle sue corde,a quanto pare.


----------



## pennyhill (21 Agosto 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che l'unica partita tra i grandi degna di nota Cristante l'ha disputata in costante proiezione offensiva,colpendo un traversa e segnando un gran gol.Certo,potrebbe essere stato un caso isolato,frutto della voglia di mettersi in mostra,però è qualcosa che ha nelle sue corde,a quanto pare.



È Un po’ poco, perché ora gli verrà chiesto di farlo per almeno 30 partite. Poi che possa crescere sotto questo punto di vista, è sicuro, ci sono giocatori che con gli anni sono migliorati moltissimo sotto questo punto di vista.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Agosto 2014)

Visti gli ultimi mercati non mi sorprenderei se arrivassero Pandev, Dzemaili e Borriello


Io firmerei per

Lopez

DeSciglio Alex Rami Armero

Cristante DeJong Grenier

Menez Destro ElShaarawy​


----------



## davoreb (21 Agosto 2014)

Secondo me fa più senso fare la formazione ad oggi..

Diego Lopez
De Sciglio Rami Alex Armero
De Jong
Cristante Saponara 
Honda Menez Elsha


purtroppo siamo proprio messi male


----------



## Ale (21 Agosto 2014)

sarei veramente sorpreso se de jong restasse al Milan..( l'ultimo rimasto dei raioliani )


----------



## 666psycho (21 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> sarei veramente sorpreso se de jong restasse al Milan..( l*'ultimo rimasto dei raioliani* )



c'é Abate..


----------



## 666psycho (21 Agosto 2014)




----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2014)

La sparo grossa :

*Lopez*

*Lichsteiner Alex *Rami DeSciglio

*Rabiot* Cristante Muntari

*Cerci Destro *ElShaarawy
​


----------



## Clint Eastwood (23 Agosto 2014)

Ceduto Balotelli (che vista la situazione budget a disposizione è stata a mio avviso follia pura) mi sembra chiaro come ormai siamo vittime di noi stessi. 
Eppure c'è a mio avviso ancora la possibilità di uscire da questo mercato con esito positivo.
Intendiamoci, i 4 acquisti necessari (esterno d'attacco, prima punta e 2 mezz'ali) non verranno mai fatti tutti, pero' a mio avviso 3 innesti chiave basterebbero affinchè questo obrobrio di squadra cambi completamente volto fino ad avere le carte in tavola per poter ambire ad uno dei 3 posti del podio, complice il basso livello qualitativo della attuale serie A ed il fatto di non avere le coppe.
Personalmente, questo 11 titolare sarebbe sufficiente a farmi tornare un certo interesse per il prossimo campionato: 

Lopez

Abate Alex Rami De Sciglio 

Taarabt De Jong Rabiot 

Menez Martinez El Shaarawy


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Agosto 2014)

Il problema ragazzi da anni è SEMPRE il CENTROCAMPO.

Analizziamo i ruoli:
Portieri: Diego Lopez. Beh non possiamo lamentarci, è l'unico top che abbiamo (non ne avevamo uno da Ibra e Thiagone) e Abbiati come secondo va bene.
Difesa: De Sciglio Rami Alex Abate/Armero (con Mattia a destra). Questi quattro titolari sono ottimi. Peccato che le riserve sono Bonera, Zaccardo, Zapata. Speriamo che si facciano male meno possibile quei 4-5.
Attacco: El Shaarawy, Menez e spero Taarabt e J.Martinez sarebbe un attacco perfetto. Con Pazzini riserva di lusso.

Centrocampo: quì sono dolori. De Jong è l'unico Campione, l'anno scorso ha giocato benissimo in un centrocampo a 2. Infatti secondo me bisogna credere subito in Cristante con avanti quei 4 (Elsha, Menez, Taarabt, J.Martinez).

Per me ragazzi con un bel po' di fortuna  questa squadra è da scudetto:

Diego Lopez
De Sciglio Rami Alex Armero
Cristante (sempre se Bryan esplode) De Jong
Menez Taarabt El Shaarawy
J.Martinez


----------



## Schism75 (24 Agosto 2014)

Come scritto, io proverei a vendere anche de jong, Zapata e Mexes e Abate. Con questo gruzzolone prendi 2 centrocampisti e 1 centrale difensivo. In più ti regali Taraabt e un terzino italiano. La punta? Per quest'anno e per le condizioni scritte, mi andrebbero bene Eto o torres. Tanto in Italia dobbiamo giocare. 

Ecco cosa spererei:

Lopez
De sciglio rami Nastasic Santon 
Khedira Cristante rabiot
Taraabt Eto/torres El Sharaawi


----------



## Smarx10 (24 Agosto 2014)

Dunque... Se avevamo un budget di circa 10-12 milioni per cerci e ne sono arrivati altri 25 con la cessione di Balotelli, e se dovessimo vendere de jong a circa 13-15 milioni ci troveremmo con circa 50 milioni (che ovviamente non spenderemo tutti) ... A questo punto io spenderei una ventina di milioni su rabiot, Van ginkel e lestienne... Tutto ciò che resta lo metterei per falcao... ORa come ora sembra più una favola che un'ipotesi di mercato... Ma io continuo a sperarci 
4-3-3
Diego Lopez
De Sciglio rami Alex armero
Van ginkel cristante rabiot
Lestienne Falcao Elshaa


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Agosto 2014)

Leggendo le ultime news e sognado un po':
Lopez
Abate-Alex-Rami-Desci
Rabiot-Cristante-Montolivo
Lestienne-Falcao-Elsha


----------



## Love (24 Agosto 2014)

inzaghi disse che il modulo si sceglieva a fine mercato...aspettiamo...


----------



## Ringhio25 (24 Agosto 2014)

Diego Lopez
De sciglio - Rami - Alex - Armero
V.Ginkel - De Jong - Essien
Honda - Jackson Martinez - El Shaarawy

Abbiati
Abate, Zapata, Bonera, Albertazzi
Cristante,Muntari,Saponara
Lestienne,Pazzini,Menez 

Agazzi,Montolivo,Mastour,Niang...


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Leggendo le ultime news e sognado un po':
> Lopez
> Abate-Alex-Rami-Desci
> Rabiot-Cristante-Montolivo
> Lestienne-Falcao-Elsha


mi ero completamente dimenticato di Montolivo!!


----------



## Love (24 Agosto 2014)

Da qui al 31...via gabriel didac albertazzi e uno tra zaccardo e mexes...spero vada via il francese...dentro una mezz'ala un esterno d'attacco e una punta

Diego Lopez-Abbiati-Agazzi
Abate-Zaccardo non come prima riserva ma riserva della riserva
Alex-Zapata
Rami-Bonera
De Sciglio-Armero
Poli-Cristante
De Jong-Essien in attesa di Montolivo
xxx-Saponara-Muntari
Menez-Lestienne/Cerci-Honda
xxx-Pazzini
Elsha-Niang


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Agosto 2014)

Viste le ultime news:

Lopez
Abate-Alex-Rami-Desci
Cristante-De Jong-Van Ginkel
Menez-Torres-Elsha


----------



## Jaqen (25 Agosto 2014)

Io farei giocare Menez al posto di ElSha. Purtroppo non mi convince più, e Menez secondo me è il più forte che abbiamo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Agosto 2014)

*Diego Lopez*
Abate *Alex *Rami De Sciglio
*Van Ginkel* De Jong Poli
*Lestienne Torres* El Shaarawy​
Con questo 11 potremmo anche farcela per il terzo posto. Ma serve una grandissima stagione e l'esplosione/adattamento immediato di diversi giocatori.


----------



## Jaqen (26 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Diego Lopez*
> Abate *Alex *Rami De Sciglio
> *Van Ginkel* De Jong Poli
> *Lestienne Torres* El Shaarawy​
> Con questo 11 potremmo anche farcela per il terzo posto. Ma serve una grandissima stagione e l'esplosione/adattamento immediato di diversi giocatori.



Quarto se giochiamo alla grande. Roma, Juventus e Napoli sono a un altro livello. Possiamo giocarcela con Inter, Fiorentina, Lazio.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Quarto se giochiamo alla grande. Roma, Juventus e Napoli sono a un altro livello. Possiamo giocarcela con Inter, Fiorentina, Lazio.



concordo.


----------



## Jaqen (26 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> concordo.



I preliminari sarebbero un sogno, la Juventus o il Napoli dovrebbero sbagliare tutto. La Roma la vedo troppo forte


----------



## The Ripper (26 Agosto 2014)

Abbiamo la corsia di destra più scarsa dell'intera Serie A in questo momento.... il centravanti e il centrocampo da metà/bassa classifica... in qualunque modo tu la voglia schierare è una squadraccia immonda... a meno che...

Diego Lopez
De Sciglio Rami Alex Armero
Cristante(Montolivo) De Jong Van Gynkel
Cerci Destro El Shaarawy

questa per me è una squadra assortita benissimo (tranne i due centrali di difesa) e può essere anche da scudetto. La corsia sinistra può essere davvero una rivelazione se impostata così. Bene anche a destra con un terzino che sa scalare, Cristante libero di impostare e Cerci che sa coprire. Destro è il terminale offensivo che ci serve.

In questo momento penso che siamo qualcosa del genere:

Diego Lopez
Abate Rami Alex (Mexes) De Sciglio
Poli De Jong Montolivo (Muntari)
Honda Pazzini El Shaarawy


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Abbiamo la corsia di destra più scarsa dell'intera Serie A in questo momento.... il centravanti e il centrocampo da metà/bassa classifica... in qualunque modo tu la voglia schierare è una squadraccia immonda... a meno che...
> 
> Diego Lopez
> De Sciglio Rami Alex Armero
> ...


Da scudetto no, però ti saresti garantito l'Europa.


----------



## Frikez (26 Agosto 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Abbiamo la corsia di destra più scarsa dell'intera Serie A in questo momento.... il centravanti e il centrocampo da metà/bassa classifica... in qualunque modo tu la voglia schierare è una squadraccia immonda... a meno che...
> 
> Diego Lopez
> De Sciglio Rami Alex Armero
> ...



Van Ginkel comunque non è una mezzala, avresti 3 mediani in mezzo al campo e l'unico che farebbe gioco sarebbe Cristante che è tutto da valutare in quella posizione. Purtroppo questa formazione non la vedremo mai, anche se è molto intrigante IMHO


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Diego Lopez*
> Abate *Alex *Rami De Sciglio
> *Van Ginkel* De Jong Poli
> *Lestienne Torres* El Shaarawy​
> Con questo 11 potremmo anche farcela per il terzo posto. Ma serve una grandissima stagione e l'esplosione/adattamento immediato di diversi giocatori.



Terzo posto se: 
-Torres si riprende e segna in un campionato lo stesso numero di gol che ha segnato negli ultimi 3 anni di Premier complessivamente
- Lestienne si rivela forte
- Van Ginkel si rivela forte e completamente ripreso dall'infortunio.

Troppi se. Questa squadra non è più forte di quella che è finita ottava lo scorso anno, anzi.


----------



## de sica (26 Agosto 2014)

IMHO dopo il mercato aberrante di questa estate:

Diego Lopez
De Sciglio Rami Alex Armero
Dormolivo De Jong Muntari
Menez Mitroglu El shaarawy


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Terzo posto se:
> -Torres si riprende e segna in un campionato lo stesso numero di gol che ha segnato negli ultimi 3 anni di Premier complessivamente
> - Lestienne si rivela forte
> - Van Ginkel si rivela forte e completamente ripreso dall'infortunio.
> ...



Per me sarebbe più forte e non di poco, se Torres si rivelasse nuovamente discreto.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Agosto 2014)

In ogni caso si sta avverando quanto dissi 2 mesi fa: Galliani non va a prendere Menez (anche a 0) per fargli fare panchina.
E soprattutto Menez non viene in questo Milan sapendo di non poter giocare.


----------



## Aron (26 Agosto 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> In ogni caso si sta avverando quanto dissi 2 mesi fa: Galliani non va a prendere Menez (anche a 0) per fargli fare panchina.
> E soprattutto Menez non viene in questo Milan sapendo di non poter giocare.



Ti rispondo qui visto che il thread su Torres/Borini è stato chiuso, il post è comunque in tema con questo thread.
Con una formazione del genere.


Diego Lopez
Abate Alex Rami De Sciglio
Cristante Van Ginkel De Jong/Dzemaili
Menez Torres/Borini El Shaarawy​
Il bomber sarà El Shaarawy (se si afferma definitivamente è un giocatore da Pallone d'Oro nonchè uno che ti fa non meno di venti goal all'anno). La nostra stagione dipende soprattutto da lui, pure nel caso arrivino Destro e Cerci.
Gli altri devono fare il loro. Menez, Honda, Pazzini e Borini/Torres insieme dovrebbero fare una quarantina di goal (se avranno un rendimento più che discreto. Potrebbero andare peggio ma se per questo anche fare meglio nel caso Torres recuperi/Borini esploda e Menez raggiunga la sua piena maturazione). 
Van Ginkel è uno avvezzo al goal, minimo cinque reti li fa, così come Cristante. Muntari non mi piace, ma anche lui tre/quattro goal normalmente li fa.
Alex e Rami sono due difensori che segnano, sia di testa sia tirando da fuori area (due goal a testa li faranno, come minimo).

In pratica più che avere dei super attaccanti si avrebbe una squadra corale dove un po' tutti vanno a segno, come la prima Juve di Conte o la Roma di Garcia (nella quale nessun elemento della rosa ha fatto più di dieci goal in campionato, a parte Destro). 
Ci sono diverse incertezze purtroppo, ma purtroppo se le incertezze partono dalla società le cose non si possono che ripercuotere direttamente sulla squadra. 
D'altronde se avessimo delle certezze non si costruirebbe neanche una squadra che lotta per il terzo posto, ma per qualcosa di più.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy (se si afferma definitivamente è un giocatore da Pallone d'Oro


Non esageriamo. Ad ora è più il tempo in cui non s'è fatto vedere che le partite giocate bene.



Aron ha scritto:


> Gli altri devono fare il loro. Menez, Honda, Pazzini e Borini/Torres insieme dovrebbero fare una quarantina di goal (se avranno un rendimento più che discreto. Potrebbero andare peggio ma se per questo anche fare meglio nel caso Torres recuperi/Borini esploda e Menez raggiunga la sua piena maturazione).


40 gol, significa che ognuno dovrà segnare 10 gol?? Honda 10 gol? Pazzini riserva 10 gol?

imho stai sopravvalutando un po' questi giocatori.


----------



## Aron (26 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo. Ad ora è più il tempo in cui non s'è fatto vedere che le partite giocate bene.
> 
> 
> 40 gol, significa che ognuno dovrà segnare 10 gol?? Honda 10 gol? Pazzini riserva 10 gol?
> ...



M'aspetto una decina di goal da Menez, 5/7 da Honda, 10 da pazzini e 15 da Borini/Torres.
Questo ovviamente nel caso Honda s'ambienti, Borini/Torres giochino a livelli almeno discreti, Menez faccia il suo e Pazzini renda almeno come nella stagione 2012/13.
Putroppo basta che salti un ingranaggio per far saltare l'intero meccanismo.


----------



## rossovero (26 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> M'aspetto una decina di goal da Menez, 5/7 da Honda, 10 da pazzini e 15 da Borini/Torres.
> Questo ovviamente nel caso Honda s'ambienti, Borini/Torres giochino a livelli almeno discreti, Menez faccia il suo e Pazzini renda almeno come nella stagione 2012/13.
> Putroppo basta che salti un ingranaggio per far saltare l'intero meccanismo.



Sei troppo ottimista per me. 40 gol solo da quei quattro verrebbero in una squadra rodata e vincente (o alla play).


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Diego Lopez*
> Abate *Alex *Rami De Sciglio
> *Van Ginkel* De Jong Poli
> *Lestienne Torres* El Shaarawy​
> Con questo 11 potremmo anche farcela per il terzo posto. Ma serve una grandissima stagione e l'esplosione/adattamento immediato di diversi giocatori.



Aime è la migliore possibile... altri nomi sarebbe solo un didastro.

Ma metteci Cristante al posto di Poli... non possiamo panchinarlo dai, altrimenti lo davamo al Benfica e con 5/6 mln aggiungendo qualcos'altro,sarebbe venuto qualcuno.

Ed il ragazzo sarebbe andato a giocare titolare in una ottima squadra


----------



## The Ripper (26 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> M'aspetto una decina di goal da Menez, 5/7 da Honda, 10 da pazzini e 15 da Borini/Torres.
> Questo ovviamente nel caso Honda s'ambienti, Borini/Torres giochino a livelli almeno discreti, Menez faccia il suo e Pazzini renda almeno come nella stagione 2012/13.
> Putroppo basta che salti un ingranaggio per far saltare l'intero meccanismo.



Una decina di gol da Menez? Sicuramente per l'intera durata del contratto una decina di gol li avrà fatti.
Honda 5 gol li potrebbe anche fare.
Pazzini riserva che fa 10 gol è roba da Tomasson!!! Da Massaro!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ripper (26 Agosto 2014)

Comunque sapete la cosa comica? Che quando rientrerà Montolivo ruberà il posto a Van Ginkel/Cristante perché lui è il capitano!!!!!!!!!!!

Poli-De Jong-Montolivo... per me non ci smuoveremo da questo trio. Ed è nella top 10 dei peggiori centrocampi della serie A


----------



## 666psycho (26 Agosto 2014)

alla fine non oso immaginare con che formazione giocheremo... :


----------



## Clint Eastwood (26 Agosto 2014)

Non ci provo neanche ad aggiornarla la mia di formazione. Tutte quelle possibili fanno talmente pietà che ci rinuncio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2014)

Portieri: Diego Lopez, Abbiati, Agazzi.

Difensori: Zaccardo, Bonera, De Sciglio, Abate, Alex, Rami, Zapata, Armero.

Centrocampisti: Muntari, Essien, Montolivo, De Jong, Cristante, Poli, Dzemaili.

Attaccanti: Pazzini, El Shaarawy, Menez, Honda, Niang, Biabiany.

Andrà a finire così, saranno ceduti (Alcuni in via definitiva e altri in prestito) Gabriel, Mexès, Albertazzi, Saponara.


----------



## Tobi (29 Agosto 2014)

Lopez
Abate Rami Alex De Sciglio
Van Ginkel De Jong Taarabt
Menez Torres El Shaarawy

Sarebbe comunque una formazione di tutto rispetto per il campionato italiano


----------



## Love (29 Agosto 2014)

che fine che abbiamo fatto...


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Comunque sapete la cosa comica? Che quando rientrerà Montolivo ruberà il posto a Van Ginkel/Cristante perché lui è il capitano!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Poli-De Jong-Montolivo... per me non ci smuoveremo da questo trio. Ed è nella top 10 dei peggiori centrocampi della serie A



secondo me giochera piu muntari che poli.


----------



## Ringhio25 (29 Agosto 2014)

Sta facendo bene Essien....


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Agosto 2014)

Ringhio25 ha scritto:


> Sta facendo bene Essien....



Ha giocato bene 45 minuti nel trofeo Tim. Nelle altre uscite è stato inguardabile


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2014)

Mi preoccupa il costante utilizzo di Poli, buono a correre nulla più. Mi preoccupa Montolivo che deve essere il nostro quarto centrocampista.
Cristante titolare non è solo un diritto imposto dal calcio ma è anche buonsenso.


----------



## Love (30 Agosto 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> secondo me giochera piu muntari che poli.


un incuboooo


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2014)

----------------Diego Lopez---------
Abate (purtrppo)--Rami---Alex-------Desci

Van Gingel---------DeJong---------Cristante

Suso--------Torres------------El

Magari se tra due settimane ci presentiamo così.. con questa squadra, giocando una volta a settimana, puoi vincere lo scudetto.

Mix di giovani (Van, Cristiante, desci, El e suso) e di giocatori di esperienza (Diego lopez, Alex, de Jong e Torres)


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> ----------------Diego Lopez---------
> Abate (purtrppo)--Rami---Alex-------Desci
> 
> Van Gingel---------DeJong---------Cristante
> ...



con questa squadra e impossibile vincere lo scudo... la roma e la juve sono nettamente piu forti di noi... noi abbiamo in piu l'incognita torres...


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> con questa squadra e impossibile vincere lo scudo... la roma e la juve sono nettamente piu forti di noi... noi abbiamo in piu l'incognita torres...



Ho detto "puoi".

La Rube viene da 3 scudetti di fila. Sono i favoriti, ma il Milan con quella rosa può farcela. Bisogna contare le motiviazioni ecc.

La Roma, dai ancora a dare Roma favorita? Hanno un'ottima squadra, ma hanno la Cl... vedrai le energie che porterà via, specialmente nelle partite contro Bayern e City. Dove daranno il 200% 
Poi se arrivano terzi, hanno El, che farà perdere un mucchio di punti.

Nella Serie A, non è importante fare più gol ma subire meno gol.. non a caso sono sempre le difese migliori a vincere. E noi, se prendiamo i singoli,abbiamo una difesa migliore della Rube.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> con questa squadra e impossibile vincere lo scudo... la roma e la juve sono nettamente piu forti di noi... noi abbiamo in piu l'incognita torres...


La corsa è sulla Roma, la Juventus non lo vincerà mai il campionato.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> ----------------Diego Lopez---------
> Abate (purtrppo)--Rami---Alex-------Desci
> 
> Van Gingel---------DeJong---------Cristante
> ...


Sì, ci deve andare tutto bene ovviamente. Ma dobbiamo comprare Suso. In più poi io giocherei con Menez e non con El, però mi sa che sono l'unico qua dentro...spero abbiate ragione tutti e le mie mille perplessità su El siano solo mie e che rimangano con me


----------



## davoreb (30 Agosto 2014)

Cristante e de Jong sono due per un posto.

per me una volta che stanno tutti bene questa sarà la squadra titolare:

lopez
abate alex rami de sciglio
dejong
xxxx muntari
Honda Torres elsha

menez è una specie di jolly che può fare tutte e tre le posizioni la davanti.

io farei qualcos'altro ma questi sembrano gli 11 di Inzaghi.

cristante in questo modulo è chiuso da de Jong e quando torna anche Montolivo preferisce giocare davanti alla difesa.


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La corsa è sulla Roma, la Juventus non lo vincerà mai il campionato.



che poi io direi che fare la corsa sul napoli sarebbe gia grasso che cola... un terzo posto sarebbe gia un qualcosa di incredibile per come siamo messi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> che poi io direi che fare la corsa sul napoli sarebbe gia grasso che cola... un terzo posto sarebbe gia un qualcosa di incredibile per come siamo messi.


Sì, molti estromettono il Napoli ma se lo giocheranno anche con questa eliminazione dalla CL il campionato. Le prime due posizioni le occupano Roma e Napoli. Soltanto allora c'è la Juve con l'Inter, poi per me ci sono Lazio e Fiorentina, quindi soltanto allora noi.


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Agosto 2014)

Per me la formazione è bella che già fatta. Al massimo arriveranno Van Ginkel o Dzemaili. Eccola qua:

Diego Lopez

Abate Alex Rami De Sciglio

Poli de Jong Van Ginkel (Dzemaili)

Menez Torres El Shaarawy.

Con questi qua arriviamo in Europa League secondo me.


----------



## runner (30 Agosto 2014)

allora quest' anno abbiamo un 11 che mi può anche star bene, tranne che per il centrocampo....

c' è da augurarci che Cristante rubi il posto a uno dei tre come fece De Sciglio e dia un minimo di gioco


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2014)

L'importante è che Cristante giochi al posto di Poli


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Agosto 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> allora quest' anno abbiamo un 11 che mi può anche star bene, tranne che per il centrocampo....
> 
> c' è da augurarci che Cristante rubi il posto a uno dei tre come fece De Sciglio e dia un minimo di gioco


De Sciglio non rubò il posto a nessuno, giocò perché gli altri erano tutti infortunati


----------



## Heaven (31 Agosto 2014)

Comunque mi sà che il titolare sarà Bonera e non Rami....


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2014)

D.Lopez
Abate-Alex-Rami-Desci
Cristante-De Jong-Van Ginkel
Menez-Torres-Elsha


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> D.Lopez
> Abate-Alex-Rami-Desci
> Cristante-De Jong-Van Ginkel
> Menez-Torres-Elsha



La formazione migliore possibile.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> D.Lopez
> Abate-Alex-Rami-Desci
> Cristante-De Jong-Van Ginkel
> Menez-Torres-Elsha



Peccato per Cerci. Sarebbe stata davvero una buonissima formazione.


----------



## Frikez (31 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> D.Lopez
> Abate-Alex-Rami-Desci
> Cristante-De Jong-Van Ginkel
> Menez-Torres-Elsha



Quel centrocampo non lo vedremo mai


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quel centrocampo non lo vedremo mai



Cristante deve giocare mezzala che non ha ancora i tempi del mediano davanti la difesa e l'olandese è una mezzala.


----------



## davoreb (31 Agosto 2014)

Dobbiamo sperare in un infortunio di muntari, essien e poli e forse vedremo quel centrocampo.

Anche elsha ha cominciato a giocare quando robinho si era fatto male.


----------



## Frikez (31 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cristante deve giocare mezzala che non ha ancora i tempi del mediano davanti la difesa e l'olandese è una mezzala.



Mah, sul fatto che Van Ginkel sia una mezzala non sono proprio d'accordo però può ricoprire quel ruolo, Cristante okay ma secondo me Inzaghi non lo vede tanto e giocherà Poli, in attesa del rientro di Montolivo.


----------



## Serginho (31 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> D.Lopez
> Abate-Alex-Rami-Desci
> Cristante-De Jong-Van Ginkel
> Menez-Torres-Elsha



Anche io giocherei così, Van Ginkel messo davanti al duo Cristante-De Jong


----------



## Djici (31 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> D.Lopez
> Abate-Alex-Rami-Desci
> Cristante-De Jong-Van Ginkel
> Menez-Torres-Elsha



Da mettere titolare per 38 partite di campionato
con Cerci in piu eravamo da champions


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> D.Lopez
> Abate-Alex-Rami-Desci
> Cristante-De Jong-Van Ginkel
> Menez-Torres-Elsha



Come ha già detto quacuno, è la migliore possible.

Ma quel centrocampo non lo vedremo mai. Uno tra Muntari e Poli giocherà sicuramente... peccato sarebbe stato bello vedere


----------



## runner (1 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> De Sciglio non rubò il posto a nessuno, giocò perché gli altri erano tutti infortunati



beh parliamone......nel lungo periodo con sta storia che Abate si sarebbe dovuto accomodare in panca ha dovuto iniziare a giocare a sinistra


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2014)

Muntari secondo me adesso è il terzo/quarto centrocampista della rosa.

Diego Lopez
Abate Rami Alex De Sciglio
Van Ginkel De Jong Muntari (vorrei Cristante)
Menez (lo voglio esterno!!) Torres El Shaarawy


----------



## 4-3-3 (1 Settembre 2014)

Per me
Diego Lopez
De Sciglio Alex Zapata Armero
Cristante De Jong Van Ginkel
Menez Torres El Sha


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2014)

--------------Diego Lopez

Desci------Alex---- Rami----Pasqual

Muntari----De jong ---Van ginkel

Menez--Torres---Elsha


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2014)

Ipotizzo:

*Diego Lopez*
*Abate* *Alex/*Rami *Zapata*/Rami *De Sciglio* con Bonera jolly
*Van Ginkel*/Muntari *De Jong* *Jack*/Muntari con Poli ed Essien che non devono vedere il campo
*Menez*/Honda *Torres*/Pazzini *El Sha*/Menez con Sosu che prenderà il posto di Menez a sinistra a Gennaio e successivamente Jeremy farà il jolly, altro che Niang Jolly.. in più Bonaventura può giocare ovunque.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Settembre 2014)

*Diego Lopez*
Abate *Alex *Rami De Sciglio
*Van Ginkel* De Jong *Bonaventura*
*Menez* (*Suso*) *Torres *El Shaaraw​


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Diego Lopez*
> Abate *Alex *Rami De Sciglio
> *Van Ginkel* De Jong *Bonaventura*
> *Menez* (*Suso*) *Torres *El Shaaraw​



Dipende tutto da Torres. Se ritorna decente (non mi illudo) possiamo lottare in alto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Diego Lopez*
> Abate *Alex *Rami De Sciglio
> *Van Ginkel* De Jong *Bonaventura*
> *Menez* (*Suso*) *Torres *El Shaaraw​





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dipende tutto da Torres. Se ritorna decente (non mi illudo) possiamo lottare in alto.



Concordo. Se Torres riesce a ritrovare almeno il minimo siderale della concretezza di un vero 9, questa formazione mi piace tanto. I ricambi non mi convincono(specialmente sulle fasce). E da sperare in una stagione con pochi, pochi infortuni, ma se ci va bene questa squadra la vedo bene. Poi ariveranno Montolivo e Suso e sul colpo il centrocampo ha anche qualche ricambio. 

Comunque un ala tipo Taarant la prenderei di corsa. Va bene che Bonaventura puo farla, ma lo voglio a centrocampo. Honda, Niang e Saponara non mi convincono sulle ali.

E da aggiungere che questa formazione e anche in grado di fare il famoso bel giuoco, in certi limiti, si, ma in generale la possibilita esiste. Se pensate che ieri siamo partiti con Muntari, De Jong e Poli....


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2014)

*Diego Lopez
Alex* Rami Zapata
De Sciglio *Van Ginkel* De Jong *Bonaventura*
Honda *Torres* Elsha

Cambiamo modulo e arriviamo terzi a pochi punti dalla prime due


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Diego Lopez
> Alex* Rami Zapata
> De Sciglio *Van Ginkel* De Jong *Bonaventura*
> Honda *Torres* Elsha
> ...




Non mi dispiace, sinceramente. Ma a 3 (dichiarato) non giocheremo mai!


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2014)

Diego Lopez
Abate Rami Alex De Sciglio
Van Ginkel De Jong
Menez Bonaventura El Sharaawy
Torres


----------



## Frikez (2 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non mi dispiace, sinceramente. Ma a 3 (dichiarato) non giocheremo mai!



Lo so però certe volte si potrebbe anche lasciar perdere la difesa a 4, soprattutto quando non hai qualità sulle fasce.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Settembre 2014)

Secondo me siete troppo ottimisti che mettete tutti Torres. Temo che a Ottobre il titolare sarà Pazzini. Spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Settembre 2014)

*Lopez*
Abate-*Alex-*Rami-Desci
*Van Ginkel*-De Jong-*Jack BO*
*Menez-Torres*-Elsha


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2014)

Doppia variante con jack

4-3-3

Diego Lopez
Abate - Alex - Zapata - De Sciglio
Van Ginkel - De Jong - Bonaventura
Menez - Torres - El Shaarawy

(ma Inzaghi avrà le palle di panchinare Muntari Poli Essien tutti assieme? nell'attesa del ritorno del captain?) 

E poi 4-3-1-2

Diego Lopez
Abate - Alex - Rami - De Sciglio
Van Ginkel - De Jong - Muntari
Bonaventura
Torres - El Shaarawy


----------



## Jaqen (2 Settembre 2014)

Montolivo quando tornerà avrà il posto assicurato per un po', poi spero che Van Ginkel e Jack lo rispediscano in panchina.
Muntari imho è importante che si senta tra i 4 titolari.. Montolivo per me può anche andare a casa


----------



## colcuoresivince (2 Settembre 2014)

D Lopez
Abate - Alex(Rami) - Zapata - De Sciglio
Van Ginkel (Saponara) - De Jong - Bonaventura (Muntari/Poli)
Menez(Honda) - Torres - Elshaarawy

Sulla carta siamo competitivi e abbiamo molti volti nuovi rispetto all'anno scorso.


----------



## Love (2 Settembre 2014)

lo spero ma difficilmente vedremo insieme come mezze ali jack e l'olandesino...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Settembre 2014)

Ad oggi spero giocheremo cosi:

Diego Lopez
Abate
Alex
Rami / Zapata
De Sciglio
Van Ginkel
De Jong
Bonaventura
Menez
El Shaarawy
Torres


In attesa poi che ritorni Montolivo che sicuramente tornera' a giocare titolare...


----------



## Aron (2 Settembre 2014)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> D Lopez
> Abate - Alex(Rami) - Zapata - De Sciglio
> Van Ginkel (Saponara) - De Jong - Bonaventura (Muntari/Poli)
> Menez(Honda) - Torres - Elshaarawy
> ...



Questa formazione per me è assolutamente da terzo posto.
La ritengo migliore perfino del Napoli. 

Purtroppo non so quante volte vedremo Alex e Rami insieme, perchè se funzionasse come coppia di centrali saremmo ulteriormente competitivi.


----------



## Aron (2 Settembre 2014)

Love ha scritto:


> lo spero ma difficilmente vedremo insieme come mezze ali jack e l'olandesino...



Credo invece che li vedremo. 
In attacco c'è già fin troppa abbondanza.


----------



## Aron (2 Settembre 2014)

Proiettandoci in avanti, il Milan a gennaio potrebbe essere così:


Diego Lopez

Abate--------------Rami/Alex----Zapata/Rami-----------De Sciglio

---------------------Montolivo--------De Jong-------------------

Menez/Bonaventura----Honda/Van Ginkel--------El Shaarawy/Suso

-------------------------Torres/Pazzini--------------------------
​
Tanto di cappello.
Nota stonata è Abate, però non pregiudica di molto la qualità della rosa.
L'incognita vera è Torres, se torna ad essere almeno la metà di quello che era a Liverpool abbiamo una formazione che, senza illuderci troppo, potrebbe riservarci delle piacevoli sorprese.


----------



## Gas (2 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> In attesa poi che ritorni Montolivo che sicuramente tornera' a giocare titolare...



Ecco, mi hai rovinato la giornata.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Settembre 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ecco, mi hai rovinato la giornata.



Infatti,se noti non e' che l'ho detto molto felicemente quest'ultimo punto.Se fosse per me,il nostro capitano,potrebbe stare fuori quanto vuole  Ma le cose sicuramente staranno che appena si rimette,lo faranno giocare quasi subito


----------



## Aron (2 Settembre 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ecco, mi hai rovinato la giornata.



Il Montolivo della stagione 2012/13 è stato fondamentale per noi. C'è a chi sta antipatico, ma è oggettivo che uno come Montolivo in questo Milan ci è molto utile. 
Se Van Ginkel resterà anche la prossima stagione è possibile che gli freghi il posto, questo sì.


----------



## Gas (2 Settembre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Montolivo della stagione 2012/13 è stato fondamentale per noi. C'è a chi sta antipatico, ma è oggettivo che uno come Montolivo in questo Milan ci è molto utile.
> Se Van Ginkel resterà anche la prossima stagione è possibile che gli freghi il posto, questo sì.



Mi sono fatto una brutta idea di lui come persona per la vicenda Seedorf in particolare, e visto che in questa nuova linea Inzaghi si guarda prima all'uomo che al calciatore, Montolivo come uomo a me non piace, sicuramente non sono informato dei fatti, ma questo è il mio pensiero in base a quel che ho letto.
Come calciatore sono d'accordo con te che sia sopra la nostra media probabilmente.


----------



## davoreb (2 Settembre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Montolivo della stagione 2012/13 è stato fondamentale per noi. C'è a chi sta antipatico, ma è oggettivo che uno come Montolivo in questo Milan ci è molto utile.
> Se Van Ginkel resterà anche la prossima stagione è possibile che gli freghi il posto, questo sì.



sono d'accordo. Per quanto il lo odi anche per la vicenda seedorf penso che montolivo in forma sia un ottimo giocatore, sopratutto se non gli dai troppe responsabilità.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Settembre 2014)

io spero che sia questa:


----------



## Clint Eastwood (2 Settembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> io spero che sia questa:



DEVE essere questa!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Settembre 2014)

Io avrei una pazza idea, Poli terzino destro


----------



## 666psycho (2 Settembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io avrei una pazza idea, Poli terzino destro



non può far peggio di abate...


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Settembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> io spero che sia questa:



Lo spero pure io, forse al centro giocherà Pazzini però.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Lo spero pure io, forse al centro giocherà Pazzini però.



al posto di Torres? sarebbe un attentato al calcio...pazzini vale un unghia di torres anche bollito...


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Settembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> al posto di Torres? sarebbe un attentato al calcio...pazzini vale un unghia di torres anche bollito...



Dipende da quanto è bollito. Io sono molto pessimista su Torres, spero di sbagliarmi.

In caso Menez può giocare al centro come la volta scorsa in casi disperati.


----------

